# 1961 Impala Bubbletop - "VEGAS ACE"



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*The Story--I wasn't gonna start a build thread since I just picked this up last weekend, but fk it. I had been lookin for a Bubbletop for a while as I had one back in 2000 just like this one that I found here local (Anthem). Same exact color scheme "Twilight Turquoise" same 6 cyl - 3 on the tree, and just like my old bubble, this is gonna get a swap out for a 350/350 Auto.*

*The Plan--Don't have big plans for this yet, don't have big money for it either, but hey it's mine and i'll work on it as time permits. I got a new little man coming also so I'll be busy with him. *

*I'll probably go OG Twilight Turquoise paint, OG interior with 59 inserts or something. I got some spokes from my buddy Miguel from D1's ,should throw them on this weekend. There is a little bit of rust as usual on these 61's as I have had my fair share of these, but it is a fairly solid car. Will look at doing some metal work in the near future. I also have an X-frame in the backyard I will start building while I ride this Canadien frame around. Will be looking for a Grille guard and rear bumper guards, need some valances also. Need that 605 power steering also.*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE FIND!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up... :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

NICE


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheres the rockers at???????


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> NICE FIND!!


Thanks Luis!


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Congrats on the pick up... :thumbsup:


Thanks D6ACE!!


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks J!!


NmE60 said:


> NICE


And I know Joe had one back in the day!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Wheres the rockers at???????


I know, I was trippin, have had deuces with rockers but no 61's that had em OG.

One good thing is that I don't have to search for a bunch of stuff.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Grill guard is a priority!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:run:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad you stuck with that name Gilbertt !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Grill guard is a priority!!


Sucks bro, cause I had one for a while and ended up sellin it when somebody came by for the supershow And I had OG rears I got rid of not to long ago.



SIX1RAG said:


> :run:





Sin7 said:


> Glad you stuck with that name Gilbertt !


:cheesy: You know how it is, instantly a couple names pop in ur head, that was the second and I can't even remember the 1st


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Quit puffin on that shit! Or puff harder!! Haha


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Quit puffin on that shit! Or puff harder!! Haha


y luego ni envita !


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Pinche gee gacho! Haha


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats. Nice find!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Quit puffin on that shit! Or puff harder!! Haha


:banghead:


Sin7 said:


> y luego ni envita !


:biggrin:


tpimuncie said:


> Pinche gee gacho! Haha


:twak:


CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats. Nice find!


Thanks Chucc!! Got any grille guards laying around?? :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :banghead:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i may know where a few grille gaurds are  very nice find , you remember how i was telling you bout a 62 hood , this is the same on the whole car , 10-15 as is


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> i may know where a few grille gaurds are  very nice find , you remember how i was telling you bout a 62 hood , this is the same on the whole car , 10-15 as is


Sup David?? Let me know on the guards bro, I need clean valances too :biggrin: That's crazy bout them 62 hoods :thumbsup: You comin out for the Super Show again?


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

JUST FOUND IT LAYING AROUND LOCALLY...  SOME GUYS HAVE ALL THE LUCK, WHY.. :dunno: ANYHOW CONGRATS, ITS A REAL GOOD FIND... :thumbsup:


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Good pick up homie....dont look you will be needing those headlight housings...


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

did you sale the rag ?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

great find Gee


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Blocky77 said:


> JUST FOUND IT LAYING AROUND LOCALLY...  SOME GUYS HAVE ALL THE LUCK, WHY.. :dunno: ANYHOW CONGRATS, ITS A REAL GOOD FIND... :thumbsup:


*Thanks Blocky, not sure about luck but scouring around to find a decent one*



kilo1965 said:


> Good pick up homie....dont look you will be needing those headlight housings...


*Thanks Kilo, let me dig em up*



rick383 said:


> did you sale the rag ?


*Nope, the rag is kickin it, but it's up for sale if you know anybody  OG 327 still has carb tag on it and cranks

*


regal ryda said:


> great find Gee


*Thanks Mike, was missin my bubbletops..hopefully put some work into it soon, all depends on when little man comes
*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks Mike, was missin my bubbletops..hopefully put some work into it soon, all depends on when little man comes
> *


You need to put your wiener away for a lil while.....lol, more buildin less hunchin'.....NO ****


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Headliner pic, its not bad but that one damn seam*









*Some nut GLUED this cool as cover on the seat cause they burned a decent size hole. I already ripped it out*









*Looks like somebody put some tires in the back seat at one time* :twak: *But it's complete and I don't have to look for sht, speaker grille is there*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> You need to put your wiener away for a lil while.....lol, more buildin less hunchin'.....NO ****


:roflmao::roflmao:Yeah, well my youngest WAS 7 yrs old, but this is my wife's 1st so we'll be good for a while.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:Yeah, well my youngest WAS 7 yrs old, but this is my wife's 1st so we'll be good for a while.


well with that being said Congrats again


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Trunk area is pretty solid, was happy to find the door panels and armrests here as well as an extra dash pad*









*Trunk pan looks rusted, but it's actually pretty solid, I got in there to vacuum this sht out*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice pick up Gee!! She looks like a solid start! I have my Bubble top over at the Grinch's waiting for him to be done with another 61, LOL.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice pick up Gee!! She looks like a solid start! I have my Bubble top over at the Grinch's waiting for him to be done with another 61, LOL.


Thanks T!! Yep, ur bubble is in good hands with David! Next time you stop by his spot, remind him of the Grille guard I need


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice bubble!!!! Hard to find them at a decent price at this condition.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

badwayz30 said:


> Nice bubble!!!! Hard to find them at a decent price at this condition.


no they not.....you slid back overseas and didnt say nuttin hope that situation worked out for ya


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> no they not.....you slid back overseas and didnt say nuttin hope that situation worked out for ya


Maaaaaan. I'mma holla at cha brau.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

badwayz30 said:


> Nice bubble!!!! Hard to find them at a decent price at this condition.


Thanks bro, I think I need them skirts back :cheesy:



regal ryda said:


> *no they not*.....you slid back overseas and didnt say nuttin hope that situation worked out for ya


Man these 61's are a dime a dozen!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice come up Gee!Good lucc on your build homez,I got your 350/350 pair here in the Raghouse I'll hook you up for a good price.I want something bigger,it's here if wanna go for a ride or hear it run before I pull it.


BTW I like the name for the '61!:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice pick up Gee!! She looks like a solid start! I have my Bubble top over at the Grinch's waiting for him to be done with another 61, LOL.





Mr Gee said:


> Thanks T!! Yep, ur bubble is in good hands with David! Next time you stop by his spot, remind him of the Grille guard I need


Sounds like 2011-2012 is gonna be the year of the 61!

Skim, you two and Six1Rag... WOW... That's a lotta aces... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Nice come up Gee!Good lucc on your build homez,I got your 350/350 pair here in the Raghouse I'll hook you up for a good price.I want something bigger,it's here if wanna go for a ride or hear it run before I pull it.
> BTW I like the name for the '61!:thumbsup:


Sup Big Marc!! Thanks bro, I've looked for one around these parts for a while and ONE finally popped up. Thanks on the engine too but I had scooped up a good running 350 a while back, but I'll keep it in mind definitely. Oh yeah, had to rep us out here in Vegas :cheesy:



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Sounds like 2011-2012 is gonna be the year of the 61!
> 
> Skim, you two and Six1Rag... WOW... That's a lotta aces... :biggrin:


It's gonna be nice, but all these Aces are spread out across the US...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sup dood


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice project


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Sweet find bro!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Like I said before... You lucky MOFO !! Congrats on the find. Are you gonna keep all 3 rides??


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

4DA702 said:


> Nice!! :thumbsup:


 *Thanks bro!*


SIX1RAG said:


> sup dood


 *Sup ACEHOLE!*


Lolohopper said:


> Nice project


 *Thanks!!*


leong357 said:


> Sweet find bro!


 *Sup Brian, thanks and hope you wifey and baby boy are doing good!!*


Groc006 said:


> Like I said before... You lucky MOFO !! Congrats on the find. Are you gonna keep all 3 rides??


Thanks Groc, but nah..too much shit to worry about with all these rides, the 61 for sure, the 64 rag is always up for sale and the 69 rag I'm putting together to sell it., but you never know, sht changes all the time. Plus my oldest is 12, depending on what kind of car he wants which may be a Chevelle, I might have to find one for him.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man if thats thats the 61 from WA man it was a BOMB ass deal talked to the owner and tried to get it but he said somoene had beat me to it by a few minutes 6cyl same color probably same car. CANT WIN EM ALL I GUESS GOOD DEAL.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i think Gilbertt's bubble is from Wisconsin


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

clean ride gee


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

real nice G!


----------



## goodride55 (Jun 26, 2011)

that is one SWEET ASS find man .congrats . you cant find to many around in that good of shape .assholes think the old classics cars are worth more in sheet metal so the dumb asses are crushing them for pennys all over .glad you save one of the best models


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn.., good find Gee!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> man if thats thats the 61 from WA man it was a BOMB ass deal talked to the owner and tried to get it but he said somoene had beat me to it by a few minutes 6cyl same color probably same car. CANT WIN EM ALL I GUESS GOOD DEAL.





Sin7 said:


> i think Gilbertt's bubble is from Wisconsin


*Car was built in Janesville, WI
*


sand1 said:


> clean ride gee


*Sup Hector, thanks bro!
*


Skim said:


> real nice G!


*Thanks Tony!
*


goodride55 said:


> that is one SWEET ASS find man .congrats . you cant find to many around in that good of shape .assholes think the old classics cars are worth more in sheet metal so the dumb asses are crushing them for pennys all over .glad you save one of the best models


*Thanks man, anybody who crushes these bubbletop needs a good* :twak:


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> nice


*Thanks Big Whit!
*


garageartguy said:


> Damn.., good find Gee!!!


*Sup Rikki, thanks bro!
*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks T!! Yep, ur bubble is in good hands with David! Next time you stop by his spot, remind him of the Grille guard I need


I will be by him next month I will did through his OG & NOS stash and find it for you Gee, LOL..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

My old bubble from back in the day. Little man in the car is now 12 yrs.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Another bubble Bel Air I had after the Impala Bubble. Ended up selling it


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> My old bubble from back in the day. Little man in the car is now 12 yrs.


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This month has been good for Gee. A new bubble top and a new baby being born today. Congrats big homie !.. Keep us posted.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sin7 said:


> This month has been good for Gee. A new bubble top and a new baby being born today. Congrats big homie !.. Keep us posted.


X62 Congrats again Big homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> This month has been good for Gee. A new bubble top and a new baby being born today. Congrats big homie !.. Keep us posted.


Congrats Homie


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Sin7 said:


> This month has been good for Gee. A new bubble top and a new baby being born today. Congrats big homie !.. Keep us posted.


*Congrats Gee!!!!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


> *Congrats Gee!!!!*


X2!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


> *Congrats Gee!!!!*


x61 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Sup David?? Let me know on the guards bro, I need clean valances too :biggrin: That's crazy bout them 62 hoods :thumbsup: You comin out for the Super Show again?


clean valances on SF craigslist with a hood


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks to all my LIL homies!! Little man and momma doing good and both sleeping right now, prob be out of hospital tomorrow!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks to all my LIL homies!! Little man and momma doing good and both sleeping right now, prob be out of hospital tomorrow!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks to all my LIL homies!! Little man and momma doing good and both sleeping right now, prob be out of hospital tomorrow!!


thats whats up , congrats :h5:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

washington plates!!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats homie on the newborn


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:


 :cheesy:


vouges17 said:


> thats whats up , congrats :h5:


:h5:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> congrats homie on the newborn


Thanks J!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Picked this up from Catalyzed since I need the auto, damn UPS bent the collar a little *









*Got some fender birds off ebay, gotta get em chromed*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Had to throw on the TRIPLE GOLD DEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ!! I just like sayin that.. hahahaha*









*Sits a lot better, but 3 on the tree and no power steering sucks ass!!*


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What it dew BIG HOMIE, This goin to be ur next avatar?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

willskie187 said:


> What it dew BIG HOMIE, This goin to be ur next avatar?


What up Willskie!! Probably!! gotta get this car movin and drivin to enjoy it.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

willskie187 said:


> What it dew BIG HOMIE, This goin to be ur next avatar?


skirts ,gurads,and a booty kit and you set


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> skirts ,gurads,and a booty kit and you set


Yeah, I need to put in my engine first, the paint is really weak but to ride I'd like to at least have the nice interior. Gotta patch up a couple spots on the floor, nothin too major.


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

That is clean big UPS on the build . Just couldn't part with mine but do wish I had the og straight six


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

1_PUMP said:


> That is clean big UPS on the build . Just couldn't part with mine but do wish I had the og straight six


Come get this 6 bro, I 'll give you a good deal, I'm gonna throw in this 350 I got..LMK


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

just saw this thread congrats on tha find, and tha lil man ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Picked this up from Catalyzed since I need the auto, damn UPS bent the collar a little *


he's a cool homie. i need to get a parts list together for him for my ride.........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good G


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> just saw this thread congrats on tha find, and tha lil man ...:thumbsup:


*Thanks bro, the lil man is a real good baby!!
*


Coca Pearl said:


> he's a cool homie. i need to get a parts list together for him for my ride.........


*Yep, I'm trying to get him to post a build topic on his rag.

*


Skim said:


> lookin good G


Thanks Tony!!


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Come get this 6 bro, I 'll give you a good deal, I'm gonna throw in this 350 I got..LMK


I WOULD BUT JUST FOUND OUT MINE WAS A V8 CAR .


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

1_PUMP said:


> I WOULD BUT JUST FOUND OUT MINE WAS A V8 CAR .


The VIN will tell you , if it starts with 17 its a 6, if it starts with 18 it's a V8


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Yep, I'm trying to get him to post a build topic on his rag.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:you came up homie


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good reading. I'm looking forward to this builds end :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Coca Pearl said:


> Mr Gee said:
> 
> 
> > *Yep, I'm trying to get him to post a build topic on his rag.
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> Mr Gee said:
> 
> 
> > *Yep, I'm trying to get him to post a build topic on his rag.
> ...


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice ace homie.. get down and dirty with it..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

BIGRUBE644 said:


> nice ace homie.. get down and dirty with it..


Thanks BigRube!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

this car don't need ass much work ass your 64 rag


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice find Gee. Looks real solid!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

rick383 said:


> this car don't need ass much work ass your 64 rag


Nah, not even close! But I've been lookin for a good ACE for a while.



doctahouse said:


> Nice find Gee. Looks real solid!


Thanks Doc! It's pretty solid, has a couple small rust issues as with most 61's.


----------



## losdelfonics6363 (Aug 25, 2009)

QUE ONDA GEE...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

losdelfonics6363 said:


> QUE ONDA GEE...


What up Miguelito??


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Whats up Gee


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Catalyzed said:


> Coca Pearl said:
> 
> 
> > *whats up Pac! From looks of it there will be a topic soon for the rag............for sale topic!!!* *Was jus never the same without the starz! *
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Tage said:


> Whats up Gee


What up TAGE??


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*We had some great weather out here Sat/Sunday, rained and sht....I want to get this thing running/driving for the Super Run out here in Henderson in late Sept. I had some help today from my wife's god brother, he's never done car stuff but is getting out of the video games so I'm teaching him the little that I know. I'm a slow worker cause I need to take my time and stay organized..anyway here some tear down pics of the front end..getting ready to drop in a 350 combo























*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Worked on it Sunday too, never realized how much better it is to have an extra set of hands for a couple of days, sht gets done a lot faster!























*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*We started sprayin degreaser and starting gettin the dirt and grime off the frame, thanks to TPIMUNCIE for the advice on pluckin that 6 banger and tranny!















*


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice Way to start off Looks Good !!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Nice Way to start off Looks Good !!!!!


*Thanks man, the plan is to get this running and driving and to build a frame while I drive this, then later I'll take it off the frame!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Wire brush on a drill some por-15 and some beer!! Looks good G!While you were working we were chilln at the park havn some cold ones


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Wire brush on a drill some por-15 and some beer!! Looks good G!While you were working we were chilln at the park havn some cold ones


Thanks bro, you need to get those Dayton's put on real quick and get off them OLD MAN White walls..hahahaha


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> What up TAGE??


Not much bro, just waiting till this wedding is over in 2 weeks so I can get back on my vert. You got a nice solid 61. I see you putting that work in on it already...nice!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks bro, you need to get those Dayton's put on real quick and get off them OLD MAN White walls..hahahaha


Haha you fooooooo!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

gee u know u fucked up now that ace is gonna live next tothat ragedy ass 64 lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Tage said:


> Not much bro, just waiting till this wedding is over in 2 weeks so I can get back on my vert. You got a nice solid 61. I see you putting that work in on it already...nice!


*I hear ya bro, it's always all about the wedding for the chicks! You'll be back on the 63 here soon!
*


tpimuncie said:


> Haha you fooooooo!!


:biggrin:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks JC!



sand1 said:


> gee u know u fucked up now that ace is gonna live next tothat ragedy ass 64 lol


*LOL, I moved that raggedy ass to backyard...61 is all by it's lonesome in the garage. We'll get back on it Tuesday night!*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks man, the plan is to get this running and driving and to build a frame while I drive this, then later I'll take it off the frame!*


3

thats the same plan im using, gonna get my 64 runnin an drivin an start wrappin a canadian frame i picked up before i even bought the car! lol Yours is lookin good!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice progress!!! she looks very solid,13s look right at home:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn Gee i see u puttin in work :thumbsup: 2 days and u got all that done somebodys bustin ass :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *LOL, I moved that raggedy ass to backyard...61 is all by it's lonesome in the garage. We'll get back on it Tuesday night!*


Damn Gee, kicked the 64 to the curb? I'll come get it out of your way.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good Gilbert.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking good what color you going to paint it ?


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice start cuz......lookin gud!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

npazzin said:


> 3
> 
> thats the same plan im using, gonna get my 64 runnin an drivin an start wrappin a canadian frame i picked up before i even bought the car! lol Yours is lookin good!


*Thanks bro, this bubble actually has a Canadian frame under it, I'll probably go stock on the other frame, not sure yet.

*


johner956 said:


> Nice progress!!! she looks very solid,13s look right at home:thumbsup:


*Thanks Johner! Yeah, had to get something else than the shitty wheels it had on when I brought it home.

*


willskie187 said:


> Damn Gee i see u puttin in work :thumbsup: 2 days and u got all that done somebodys bustin ass :biggrin:


*Tryin bro, I need to be rollin this mofo here soon, than I'll get back on the 64 vert.
*


DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> Damn Gee, kicked the 64 to the curb? I'll come get it out of your way.


*Come get this Raggedy ass mofo!*  At this point I'll probably throw on the front end and sell it!



SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good Gilbert.


*Thanks bro!
*


rick383 said:


> Looking good what color you going to paint it ?


Same OG color, Twilight Turquoise.



renzo778 said:


> Nice start cuz......lookin gud!!!


Thanks bro, I may need back some of those soft seals


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Tryin bro, I need to be rollin this mofo here soon, than I'll get back on the 64 vert. 

Hell yeah homie :thumbsup:

*Same OG color, Twilight Turquoise.

LOVE them OG colors :h5:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *We started sprayin degreaser and starting gettin the dirt and grime off the frame, thanks to TPIMUNCIE for the advice on pluckin that 6 banger and tranny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

willskie187 said:


> *Tryin bro, I need to be rollin this mofo here soon, than I'll get back on the 64 vert.
> 
> Hell yeah homie :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yep, me too!



Catalyzed said:


> :run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Worked on it Sunday too, never realized how much better it is to have an extra set of hands for a couple of days, sht gets done a lot faster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to bad im not closer cuz i have a home for that motor and 3 speed.....:yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Lets see the new heart transplant!!:boink:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> *We started sprayin degreaser and starting gettin the dirt and grime off the frame, thanks to TPIMUNCIE for the advice on pluckin that 6 banger and tranny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> to bad im not closer cuz i have a home for that motor and 3 speed.....:yes:


*Hell yeah, take a road trip!
*


tpimuncie said:


> Lets see the new heart transplant!!:boink:


*Almost!! Still gotta get the frame and shit ready
*


CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


*
Sup chucc??*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice 61 keep the pics coming


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Hell yeah, take a road trip!*
> *
> [*/QUOTE]
> 
> from texas to vegas. i'll come out cheaper findin it local. but then again ROAD TRIP would be nice right now........


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good Gee, I cant wait for The Grinch to get started on my Bubble Top..


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What it dew Homie :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: nice 61 keep the pics coming


*Thanks bro, hopefully get some work in this weekend!
*


Coca Pearl said:


> Mr Gee said:
> 
> 
> > *Hell yeah, take a road trip!*
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> Coca Pearl said:
> 
> 
> > *I'd give you engine and trans for $300, can't beat that! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## tone1982 (Jun 22, 2011)

nice car good find wish you luck with new kid


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Sup Willskie, been hot as hell out here, hopefully get back on it tomorrow afternoon!* 

Same her homie, We broke all kind of records for heat. The other day was 107 :uh:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *We started sprayin degreaser and starting gettin the dirt and grime off the frame, thanks to TPIMUNCIE for the advice on pluckin that 6 banger and tranny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:run: here we go!!!................Cant go wrong with a 350 tho


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Progress pics!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what up Gee


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Today's Monday what you go for us Gee? Pics Please :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


:cheesy:



tone1982 said:


> nice car good find wish you luck with new kid


*Thanks man, my new little man is great!!
*


mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



willskie187 said:


> *Sup Willskie, been hot as hell out here, hopefully get back on it tomorrow afternoon!*
> 
> Same her homie, We broke all kind of records for heat. The other day was 107 :uh:


*Damn that's hot!

*


Groc006 said:


> :run: here we go!!!................Cant go wrong with a 350 tho


*Ya, can't really cruise with a 3 on the tree, at least I can't!

*


Coca Pearl said:


> :inout:


:inout:



tpimuncie said:


> Progress pics!!


:shocked:



regal ryda said:


> what up Gee


*Sup MIKE!
*


TKeeby79 said:


> Today's Monday what you go for us Gee? Pics Please :drama:


*
Hahaha, I got some, not much, but forgot to download em, I'll get em tonight *


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Aww Shit...Looks like i got some competition!!! FINALLY GOT THE BUBBLE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

theheckler76 said:


> Aww Shit...Looks like i got some competition!!! FINALLY GOT THE BUBBLE :thumbsup:


Shit man, hard to fk with your bubble, maybe one day Lyle...what up man??


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Progress pics!!


:run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

hno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Here are some before pics of a couple things I painted..went a little slower than I wanted this weekend, but sometimes that's how it goes
*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*After pics of the blow motor and heaterbox, I had my helper basically scuff the paint, cleaned and then I hit em with Nason Chassis Black, I like the paint so far.















*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Also hit the hood hinges 

















As you can see I missed a couple spots, but I'll turn em over and hit those spots also...I'm doing these parts just to get this baby on the road by end of September . Next we are going to do the fan shroud, disassemble the front end and prep and hit core support and wheel wells.*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I started sandblasting on the driveway and since my neighbors are not very close I thought it would be easy to sandblast, clean up and then continue the next day. After a few hits with this mini sandblast gun, it was way too messy and moved the car to the sideyard where I'll continue later this week.

Remember, we hit the frame with degreaser and scrapers to get the oil and road grime off before I start with the sandblaster. It makes the blasting a lot easier. Heres a couple pics of a-arm and frame.

Not done with this A-arm or part of frame but wanted to test out the little sandblast gun I bought from HB for $9.98. It has a small hopper so it's gonna take longer but I don't want to buy a bigger compressor at this time. I bought a 100lb bag at HD for like $7.00 which should be good for the front of the frame and good amount of the firewall. I also stopped at this point cause I really need to buy a sandblast hood, this sand shit is not good for the lungs and little mask and goggles weren't cuttin it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


> :run:





Coca Pearl said:


> hno:





BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


*What up playas!!!*


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin good Gee...

One piece at a time! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good dood


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Lookin good Gee...
> 
> One piece at a time! :thumbsup:


*Thanks man, little by little, hopefully have the frame done this weekend and epoxy prime it* 



SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good dood


*Thanks bro, just want to get this thing rollin while I build the other frame I gots *


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice progress Gee, Slow and steady wins the race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *What up playas!!!*


in checkin on the progress on the bubble.....:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good gee, see you getting some parts painted on the ace


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Nice progress Gee, Slow and steady wins the race. :thumbsup:


*Thanks man, just trying to get this thing on the road soon. No frame off just yet.
*


Coca Pearl said:


> in checkin on the progress on the bubble.....:thumbsup:


*Sup bro, slowly but surely!

*


vouges17 said:


> whats good gee, see you getting some parts painted on the ace


*Yeah, just testin out some things, my next parts I will probably sandblast so that I only have to do it once like core support , fan shroud and wheel wells but we'll see.
*


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin: Just learning some new sht here


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

gee get to crackin on that ace cant wait to see it going


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NICE FIND MAN.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks man, just trying to get this thing on the road soon. No frame off just yet.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put the cheese puffs and beer down and the progress shall begin.........:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sand1 said:


> gee get to crackin on that ace cant wait to see it going


*Tryin man, haven't done shitola this week! Probably tomorrow
*


franciscojrandrade said:


> NICE FIND MAN.


*Thanks bro!

*


Coca Pearl said:


> put the cheese puffs and beer down and the progress shall begin.........:drama:


*No cheese puffs, just BEER!*


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

good progress bro.. keep up the good work...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Keep it up Gee!!.............uffin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

have you done the motor swap already


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Come on foo, i know you got some updates!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

BIGJERM said:


> :thumbsup:






BIGJOE619 said:


> good progress bro.. keep up the good work...


*Thanks Big JOe!*



Groc006 said:


> Keep it up Gee!!.............uffin:


Sup Groc?



regal ryda said:


> have you done the motor swap already


*NO swap yet Mike, just cleanin up some stuff*



tpimuncie said:


> Come on foo, i know you got some updates!!!


:nicoderm:



CHUCC said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Cleaned up the frame, just a quick shot of paint, just temporary till I build my other frame*








*
Radiator I bought*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Core support I painted* *and some more parts*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Removed cowl grille to get this crud out, cleaning up firewall before I put engine back in, gotta take out all of the 6 cyl linkage and all that *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


> :ninja:


Sup main??


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dam Gee you looking good brother. So i can see this bad boy rolling when I come to Vegas for the Super Show?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam Gee you looking good brother. So i can see this bad boy rolling when I come to Vegas for the Super Show?


*
Yeah for sure, hit me up when you come out, like I said originally, just trying to get this on the road for a little show they have out here in Henderson.*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> * just BEER!*


\

:naughty:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Yeah for sure, hit me up when you come out, like I said originally, just trying to get this on the road for a little show they have out here in Henderson.*


Im gonna holla at you when I'm in town, don't forget your boy..


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking good....im planning a trip to vegas soon with my wife....how far are you from the strip?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

renzo778 said:


> :thumbsup:


*sup doggie*



TKeeby79 said:


> Im gonna holla at you when I'm in town, don't forget your boy..


*Yup, fo sho!
*


Groc006 said:


> TTT uffin:





SIX1RAG said:


> looking good....im planning a trip to vegas soon with my wife....how far are you from the strip?


Thanks ACEHOLE! Not far brotha, Vegas is pretty small and easy to get around, let me know when you get in so you can put it some work..lol


Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:





leong357 said:


>


 *
Sup Brian!!*



tpimuncie said:


> TTT


*

Luis, que pasa guey?? *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

WHAT'S NEW GEE????


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*As soon as the OG skirts get here ill shoot you some pics homie!*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Cleaned up the frame, just a quick shot of paint, just temporary till I build my other frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello gilbert


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> WHAT'S NEW GEE????


*Not much here, just pluggin away on this bubbletop tryin to get a lot of little shit done.

*


Catalyzed said:


> *As soon as the OG skirts get here ill shoot you some pics homie!*


*Coo, let me know!
*


cesar garcia said:


> :thumbsup:


*Thanks bro!

*


SIX1RAG said:


> Hello gilbert


*What up bro, how's the rag comin??
*


Coca Pearl said:


> :rimshot:


:inout:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Que pedo gill


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Que pedo gill


:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

*What up bro, how's the rag comin?? Progressed slowed, but I'm still at it. Want it on the rotisserie by winter*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

sup gee?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Not much here, just pluggin away on this bubbletop tryin to get a lot of little shit done.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


i hear you bro. im working on little things on my bomb. planning on dropping the tank to get clean and lower it 2 inches


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good homie any updates


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Just small things here and there was hoping to get on the road here soon, don't think its gonna happen, been busy with the new little man and it's been hot as hell here.


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah eh yeahhhh..........im back mo fo............


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

NmE60 said:


> yeah eh yeahhhh..........im back mo fo............


What up Joe??



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :nicoderm::wave:


Wasssssssssapannnnnnnnnnnning J ?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sprayed up the wheel wells a little


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is the column I got from Catalyzed...This is rattle can, doesn't match too good with interior, but makes a difference...shined up the chrome, even looks better with the levers in place. Might have a dilemma with the threads as UPS dropped it..hopefully i can get a nut on there


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good Gilbert. How are things on your side of the planet? I still plan on coming out, just not sure when.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks bro, ya let me know when u come out, hopefully the 61 will be on the street, finally starting to cool down, plus football is finally here!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

It just got real hott here these past few days. Too hot to werk. And what's this "football" you speak of? Might as well speak hebrew bro....I have no clue what your talking about! Lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> It just got real hott here these past few days. Too hot to werk. And what's this "football" you speak of? Might as well speak hebrew bro....I have no clue what your talking about! Lol


You mean you don't like the Detroit "Hebrew" Lions??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't like any sports. Lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> Here is the column I got from Catalyzed...This is rattle can, doesn't match too good with interior, but makes a difference...shined up the chrome, even looks better with the levers in place. Might have a dilemma with the threads as UPS dropped it..hopefully i can get a nut on there
> View attachment 357635


Ernesto is the man Gee he booked me up with some OG parts. Good dude. And the column is looking good!


Mr Gee said:


> You mean you don't like the Detroit "Hebrew" Lions??


Lmao.. Not for nothing if they stay(Quarterback) healthy they might be a treat this year.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Sprayed up the wheel wells a little
> 
> View attachment 357628


Looking good better then powder coating!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats good Gee........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

UPS should be paying you a visit this week huh Gee?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


*What up Mike?? Deuce looking good bro!! Love the color on it*



TKeeby79 said:


> Ernesto is the man Gee he booked me up with some OG parts. Good dude. And the column is looking good! Lmao.. Not for nothing if they stay(Quarterback) healthy they might be a treat this year.


*Thanks Tkeeby, hopefully the Cowboys will keep DonkeyKong Suh away from Romo!!*



tpimuncie said:


> Looking good better then powder coating!


*Yeah, I was surprised when I started shooting it how nice the paint is..feels good to the touch* :cheesy:



Groc006 said:


> Whats good Gee........


*What up Groc?? Just waiting for this weather to die down, next week hopefully!*



Sin7 said:


> UPS should be paying you a visit this week huh Gee?


*Heheheeh...yeah Luis, I tell you , I bought a bunch of small stuff , probably fit in a shoebox but still came out to $150*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Updates fooooo! Put your beer down and post More Pics!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Little man ready for Cowboys Football!!*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

congrats on you little one........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> congrats on you little one........:thumbsup:


*Thanks bro, we took him to his first little show yesterday to check out the rides*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Mounted up the power booster from the 63 I was parting out, cleaned up the wiper squirter resovoir...took out the front seat and started taking out the seatbelts, didn't do too much this weekend. Carpet was worst I've seen







*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> * we took him to his first little show yesterday to check out the rides*


thats whats up homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *What up Mike?? Deuce looking good bro!! Love the color on it*


Thanks brotha, been a long time comming to get to this point, of which you had a hand in too


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

looks good GEE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

rick383 said:


> looks good GEE


Co-Signed


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good!





vouges17 said:


> thats whats up homie





regal ryda said:


> Thanks brotha, been a long time comming to get to this point, of which you had a hand in too





rick383 said:


> looks good GEE





Sin7 said:


> Co-Signed





SIX1RAG said:


> :wave:


*
Thanks errrrrbody!! Can't wait to just get it running to roll in and start building a frame for it!*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks bro, we took him to his first little show yesterday to check out the rides*


that's cool homie. my kids like going to shows with me. i haven't gotten a chance to take the little one yet but it will be soon to come.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Mounted up the power booster from the 63 I was parting out, cleaned up the wiper squirter resovoir...took out the front seat and started taking out the seatbelts, didn't do too much this weekend. Carpet was worst I've seen
> 
> View attachment 359128
> *


lookin good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> that's cool homie. my kids like going to shows with me. i haven't gotten a chance to take the little one yet but it will be soon to come.....


Hell yeah, it's in the blood!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

Do tha damn thang Gil!!!!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up GEE !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

renzo778 said:


> Do tha damn thang Gil!!!!!


*Tryin to bro!
*


impalaluv said:


> what up GEE !


*Whats up bro, how's the 63 rag coming?*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

post some progress pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> post some progress pics


*I haven't done shit..I should put "IN SLOW PROGRESS"...weather is finally breaking so it's about time.*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Quit playing foo! Get down


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Quit playing foo! Get down


I will foo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Quit playing foo! Get down


X 61...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> X 61...





Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:





regal ryda said:


>


:inout::inout:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what color you going to do on this ace ! og color


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> what color you going to do on this ace ! og color


*I had one exactly this same color....I'm thinking an nice blue with a white top and white insert. We'll see though, just not with the OG turquoise interior.*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *I had one exactly this same color....I'm thinking an nice blue with a white top and white insert. We'll see though, just not with the OG turquoise interior.*


 its going to come out good which ever you decide


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *I had one exactly this same color....I'm thinking an nice blue with a white top and white insert. We'll see though, just not with the OG turquoise interior.*


all blue with tone interior.......:chuck:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> all blue with tone interior.......:chuck:


all blue with two tone interior.....:chuck:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut it dew Geeeeeeee:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> its going to come out good which ever you decide


*
thanks bro!
*


Coca Pearl said:


> all blue with two tone interior.....:chuck:


*We'll see, a lot of all blue cars
*


regal ryda said:


> wut it dew Geeeeeeee:wave:


*What's up Mike, I haven't done sht on this car for a few weeks, a lot going on.*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr Gee said:


>


thatright bring this back into its prime


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice poject homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *We'll see, a lot of all blue cars
> *


in that case pass on that idea. i'll say an og color with interior kit......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *What's up Mike, I haven't done sht on this car for a few weeks, a lot going on.*


yea you gotta prep for your outta town guests, and the new lil one aint takin a backseat either


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> nice poject homie:thumbsup:


*Thanks bro, I see you from SJ!
*


Coca Pearl said:


> in that case pass on that idea. i'll say an og color with interior kit......


*Most likely an OG color or close to it.

*


regal ryda said:


> yea you gotta prep for your outta town guests, and the new lil one aint takin a backseat either


*Hahah..yeah, not really preppin for out of town guests, but my little man keeping me busy and up and nights!*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice ride GEE :h5: love 61's!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice ride GEE :h5: love 61's!


*Thanks bro, yeah, me too!*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> :inout:


Damn Groc, you been MIA!! Must be a FL thing :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:rant:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Damn Groc, you been MIA!! Must be a FL thing :biggrin:


HAHA..naw homie...just been........Slackin....i gotta get some motivation back in me some how..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> :rant:


*Sup Acehole?? *:biggrin:



Groc006 said:


> HAHA..naw homie...just been........Slackin....i gotta get some motivation back in me some how..


*We all get like that bro, I've been busy with life in General and spending time with my new little man.....AND not getting much sleep at night* :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> *Sup Acehole?? *:biggrin:
> 
> *We all get like that bro, I've been busy with life in General and spending time with my new little man.....AND not getting much sleep at night* :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> :thumbsup:


:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Most likely an OG color or close to it.
> 
> *
> 
> * !*


i'm going to go with an og color on my bomb but from the 60's era......


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> i'm going to go with an og color on my bomb but from the 60's era......


*Good choice!
*


CHUCC said:


> :wave:


*Sup Chucc?? What's crackin?*


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ttt for gee :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


> ttt for gee :thumbsup:


What's happenin??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


>


 :fool2:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *I had one exactly this same color....I'm thinking an nice blue with a white top and white insert. We'll see though, just not with the OG turquoise interior.*


 WTF???? TJ?????? Ahhahahha


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> :nicoderm:


 :naughty:


regal ryda said:


> :cheesy:





cesar garcia said:


>


 :wow:


Tage said:


> :fool2:


 


tpimuncie said:


> WTF???? TJ?????? Ahhahahha


*What's up MR AIRBAGS!!*


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up GEE ! hows tha ride comin..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


>






impalaluv said:


> what up GEE ! hows tha ride comin..


*It's not bro, I got a couple things cookin and I have to decide which way I'm gonna go with it or if at all*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *It's not bro, I got a couple things cookin and I have to decide which way I'm gonna go with it or if at all*


cookin......what's on the grill bro. i'll pick up the beer.....


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


*What up Mike, you comin through this year?*



Coca Pearl said:


> cookin......what's on the grill bro. i'll pick up the beer.....


*There's a little market about 2 minutes from my house where I get meat, they have some bomb ass bistec de pollo, fajitas and ranchera...shit is goooooooooooood! Beer is always welcome!*



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *What up Mike, you comin through this year?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your getting me Hungry Gee...lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *What up Mike, you comin through this year?*


Nah....daughter ended up on Homecoming court, so I gotta pay for all the bells and whistles for that til I get her moms ass on child support


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Nah....daughter ended up on Homecoming court, so I gotta pay for all the bells and whistles for that til I get her moms ass on child support


*Hell yeah, do what you gotta do AND make sure you get your child support!*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

WHERE'S THE PICS?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> WHERE'S THE PICS?


*Haven't done much lately!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Haven't done much lately!*


 Quit playing foo! Get to work already!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Quit playing foo! Get to work already!!


*Decisions, decisions!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Decisions, decisions!*


 Either way u gota assemble and get it running foo!So quit fucking around n get down lowko!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *There's a little market about 2 minutes from my house where I get meat, they have some bomb ass bistec de pollo, fajitas and ranchera...shit is goooooooooooood! Beer is always welcome!*
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


there a lil market by me also that has some good as food. but then there is a roach coach that i go to on saturday's that has some good ass beef tacos and i sexy lil chic that works there.... i be trying to serve her my beef taco.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Decisions, decisions!*


that's always the case in building cars. mainly on the paint.....:banghead:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Either way u gota assemble and get it running foo!So quit fucking around n get down lowko!


*
I know foo, next time I call for advice, pick up your Motorola Brick Phone you got!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> there a lil market by me also that has some good as food. but then there is a roach coach that i go to on saturday's that has some good ass beef tacos and i sexy lil chic that works there.... i be trying to serve her my beef taco.......





Coca Pearl said:


> that's always the case in building cars. mainly on the paint.....:banghead:


*Oh damn, the Taco truck!! *


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave::inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Oh damn, the Taco truck!! *


yep. i'll being in line saturday around 1130 am for 3 tacos...:x:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Waddup Gee. Whats good?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Removed cowl grille to get this crud out, cleaning up firewall before I put engine back in, gotta take out all of the 6 cyl linkage and all that *


Nice progress bro! Keep truckin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave::inout:


:wave:



leong357 said:


> Nice progress bro! Keep truckin


*This was just a quick cleanup to get it on the road, I'm gonna tear it down now since things are changin *:wow:



Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


Sup :naughty:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> I know foo, next time I call for advice, pick up your Motorola Brick Phone you got!*


*TECH-LINE *WAS *CLOSED* FOR BUSINESS WHEN YOU CALLED FOOL:twak:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

*POST SOME DAMN PROGRESS PICS ALREADY!!*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> *POST SOME DAMN PROGRESS PICS ALREADY!!*


X61...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> X61...


Sup Homie!? :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> *POST SOME DAMN PROGRESS PICS ALREADY!!*


:ninja::ninja:



TKeeby79 said:


> X61...


:banghead:hno:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> :ninja::ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:hno:


I think these guys are bullying you! lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Tage said:


> I think these guys are bullying you! lol


*Damn internet bullies!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Damn internet bullies!!* :biggrin:


hahahahaaa


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't worry I will be at Gee's place on Friday with camera!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Don't worry I will be at Gee's place on Friday with camera!


*LOL..I honestly haven't done shitola...something else came up *:x:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *LOL..I honestly haven't done shitola...something else came up *:x:


I KNOW GEE IS GOOD AT TAKING CARS* APART *but can he put one together? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> I KNOW GEE IS GOOD AT TAKING CARS* APART *but can he put one together? :dunno:


Listen* ACEHOLE*!!:shh: *Gonna have to raise my game a little, I'll know this weekend...I'm not a FULLTIME BALLER like you foo!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Mr Gee 
Groc006


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Listen* ACEHOLE*!!:shh: *Gonna have to raise my game a little, I'll know this weekend...I'm not a FULLTIME BALLER like you foo!*


* i *just* know *what i *want:twak:*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats up Gee:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> * i *just* know *what i *want:twak:*


I know, I know :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Listen* ACEHOLE*!!:shh: *Gonna have to raise my game a little, I'll know this weekend...I'm not a FULLTIME BALLER like you foo!*


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> :rofl::roflmao:


*Well, I gotta call him an ACEHOLE since he's got a badass Bubbletop!!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

WISH I WAS COMING OUT THIS YR...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Well, I gotta call him an ACEHOLE since he's got a badass Bubbletop!!*


Ill let is slide this time only cus you said something nice!:finger:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> * i *just* know *what i *want:twak:*


:uh::roflmao:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Little man ready for Cowboys Football!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

cesar garcia said:


>


*Holy ...holy...holy..is that local?? hahahaha*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


*What's up Loco?? You comin out for the show??*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *What's up Loco?? You comin out for the show??*


Just Been Chillin Collecting My Chips To Start On The Vert... Not Making The Show This Year Homie....:nosad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Just Been Chillin Collecting My Chips To Start On The Vert... Not Making The Show This Year Homie....:nosad:


Alex we HAVE TO go next year bro.. 

Gilbertt post pics of "Gee's Wash N Shine" when Tony and the guys get there.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Just Been Chillin Collecting My Chips To Start On The Vert... Not Making The Show This Year Homie....:nosad:


*No doubt, don't forget to find me a 61 vert too Alex! Maybe next year!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Alex we HAVE TO go next year bro..
> 
> Gilbertt post pics of "Gee's Wash N Shine" when Tony and the guys get there.


*Will do, luckily the rain just stopped.. make sure you guys plan for next year...and bring ROOSTER too!*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> *Will do, luckily the rain just stopped.. make sure you guys plan for next year...and bring ROOSTER too!*


I just told the wife to that i need a hall pass for October 2012 !...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> I just told the wife to that i need a hall pass for October 2012 !...


Im planning on taking mine next year VAMOS!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Im planning on taking mine next year VAMOS!


It's on !!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*And maybe I'll have mine painted..hahahha....fkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> It's on !!


:h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *And maybe I'll have mine painted..hahahha....fkerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs*


make up your mind foo! :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> make up your mind foo! :buttkick:


I know what I want MR GLASSHOUSE :x:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

keep on progressing with your project


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gee it was cool to meet you, sucks we never got to come by the crib and kick it. But we will get up one day!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Gee still out on the strip or what???


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> keep on progressing with your project


*I'm tryin, slowly but surely!*



TKeeby79 said:


> Gee it was cool to meet you, sucks we never got to come by the crib and kick it. But we will get up one day!


*You too T!! Maybe next year, was hectic all weekend this year!
* 


regal ryda said:


> :wave:


*Sup Mike, now you gotta make plans to come out this year!*



tpimuncie said:


> Gee still out on the strip or what???


*Nah, just haven't had a chance to get in the garage, probably this weekend!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *I'm tryin, slowly but surely!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *I'm tryin, slowly but surely!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully I can bring da Bully nxt year


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> sup :naughty:


going some work done on my ride over the weekend. did a complete front end brake job. now waiting on the weekend to come so i can rebuild the starter and master cylinder..... sent the radaitor out to get cleaned up and and painted...... hopefully to get her running to take a cruise around the block saturday. then have to to complete brake job on the rear soon.....:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> I KNOW GEE IS GOOD AT TAKING CARS* APART *but can he put one together? :dunno:


i'm starting to think the same also. at least he can put a bolt in to show some progress......:roflmao:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> i'm starting to think the same also. at least he can put a bolt in to show some progress......:roflmao:


 X61, X64, X69 and everyother year project he owns!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


>


:buttkick:



regal ryda said:


> hopefully I can bring da Bully nxt year


*Start plannin now cause the shit comes fast!*



Coca Pearl said:


> going some work done on my ride over the weekend. did a complete front end brake job. now waiting on the weekend to come so i can rebuild the starter and master cylinder..... sent the radaitor out to get cleaned up and and painted...... hopefully to get her running to take a cruise around the block saturday. then have to to complete brake job on the rear soon.....:x:


*WHERE'S YOUR build thread holmes??*



Coca Pearl said:


> i'm starting to think the same also. at least he can put a bolt in to show some progress......:roflmao:





tpimuncie said:


> X61, X64, X69 and everyother year project he owns!


*
And you ain't gots to be hatin cause you have airbags on your shit and old man whitewalls! Are you hotroddin or Lowridin?*:dunno:

It's all good Luis, I'm comin for your* RED PAINTIN CAR ASS!!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im doing it all *G!* what you doing besides cruising on hopes and dreams:dunno::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Im doing it all *G!* what you doing besides cruising on hopes and dreams:dunno::roflmao::roflmao:


*Just broken dreams bro, broken dreams!! *:banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

already in the works


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> already in the works


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

What up G! well I was gonna look for some 61's but then I saw your thread..good progress, now it's time D1's to get down on this bitch and put her on the streets..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Deucee D said:


> What up G! well I was gonna look for some 61's but then I saw your thread..good progress, now it's time D1's to get down on this bitch and put her on the streets..


*And you know this!! *:h5:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

*'61 IMPALA BUBBLETOP - In progress
:fool2:*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> *'61 IMPALA BUBBLETOP - In progress
> :fool2:*


LMAO..what's up MR Glasshouse??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> LMAO..what's up MR Glasshouse??


 Whats wrong with wanting a glass house for a second toy?????Or should i get a couple rust buckets?? Haha


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Whats wrong with wanting a glass house for a second toy?????Or should i get a couple rust buckets?? Haha


*Don't get your panties caught up in a bunch :biggrin: I was just fkn with ya..The one you showed me was pretty clean..We can't go that high in years here in Vegas or we gotta get em smogged*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Don't get your panties caught up in a bunch :biggrin: I was just fkn with ya..The one you showed me was pretty clean..
> 
> We can't go that high in years here in Vegas or we gotta get em smogged*


_peeerrrrdddoooN!_
:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _peeerrrrdddoooN!_
> :scrutinize:


:roflmao::roflmao: *What up what up Excandalow??*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Picked this up for my son, it's in pretty good shape...Gonna go Dallas Cowboy Blue and silver with some nice pinstriping!







*


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Picked this up for my son, it's in pretty good shape...Gonna go Dallas Cowboy Blue and silver with some nice pinstriping!
> 
> View attachment 376846
> *


You should leave it LIONS BLUE... I like it


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You should leave it LIONS BLUE... I like it


 *They doin good this year, gotta give em props! How's that 61 rag doin?*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Picked this up for my son, it's in pretty good shape...Gonna go Dallas Cowboy Blue and silver with some nice pinstriping!
> 
> View attachment 376846
> *


Romo Blue? Naaaa, You need some G-MEN Electric Blue for your boy.. LOL, Gee I picked up one of those a few months back myself. Now I need to just make my boy. LOL


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Romo Blue? Naaaa, You need some G-MEN Electric Blue for your boy.. LOL, Gee I picked up one of those a few months back myself. Now I need to just make my boy. LOL


*
Awwwwwwwwww shit!! No electric blue for me!! If you want to make a boy, go doggie and in da shower:naughty: I gots 3 boys and a girl and I know how she was conceived..hahahaha*


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

or you could always paint it Niner Red and Gold!!!!!!!! NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> or you could always paint it Niner Red and Gold!!!!!!!! NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!


*LOL, what's up bro! I'm from the Bay Area and I don't even like the niners.*.:biggrin: But I gotta give them props too, they doin good this year.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what it do homeboy:wave:


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> Awwwwwwwwww shit!! No electric blue for me!! If you want to make a boy, go doggie and in da shower:naughty: I gots 3 boys and a girl and I know how she was conceived..hahahaha*


:boink: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *WHERE'S YOUR build thread holmes??*
> 
> 
> *!*


might down one when i do the teardown next year. right now i'm just getting it running and driving to rat rod it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Picked this up for my son, it's in pretty good shape...Gonna go Dallas Cowboy Blue and silver with some nice pinstriping!
> 
> View attachment 376846
> *


i have a deluxe model in my storage. sandblasted primed and boxed up..........:yessad:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> Awwwwwwwwww shit!! No electric blue for me!! If you want to make a boy, go doggie and in da shower:naughty: I gots 3 boys and a girl and I know how she was conceived..hahahaha*


i have to start on mine. im gonna take that advise


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *They doin good this year, gotta give em props! How's that 61 rag doin?*


 What's happenin?Yea. They've been playing like they're on a mission. I'm going to the thanksgiving day game, so look out for me. Lol. The rags been hibernating for a minute since the weather went to shit but I'm hoping to ride this weekend. How's the bubble comin along?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> might down one when i do the teardown next year. right now i'm just getting it running and driving to rat rod it.


*Rat roddin?? Pics??
*


Coca Pearl said:


> i have a deluxe model in my storage. sandblasted primed and boxed up..........:yessad:


*Yeah, my little man is gonna be rollin* 



Groc006 said:


> i have to start on mine. im gonna take that advise


*LOL, I'm tellin you, I told my wife at the time there was a 66% chance I'd have a boy since I had 2 boys and a girl at the time...hahah..now it's up to 75%
*


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> What's happenin?Yea. They've been playing like they're on a mission. I'm going to the thanksgiving day game, so look out for me. Lol. The rags been hibernating for a minute since the weather went to shit but I'm hoping to ride this weekend. How's the bubble comin along?


*I had to work out in Detroit once at the MGM Grand, it was cold as FK...I never left the hotel! So I hear ya in why you won't be drivin the ACE! As far as the Lions Thanksgiving game, make sure you are wearing a DETROIT 6 ACE hat and I'll look for you..lol

I need to stack some chips, probably gonna get a rotissiere here soon.*


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I love all the Bay teams.......but I only pay for the Raiders  BTW the Raiders play the Lions later in the season as well, hopefully we will have the same results the Niners did.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Rat roddin?? Pics??
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY
my progress for this weekends work
:fool2:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

KEEP UP THE WORK


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats good Gee.....:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> I love all the Bay teams.......but I only pay for the Raiders  BTW the Raiders play the Lions later in the season as well, hopefully we will have the same results the Niners did.......


*Raiders got hit hard yesterday!

*


Coca Pearl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY
> my progress for this weekends work
> :fool2:


:biggrin:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> KEEP UP THE WORK


*Gotta find some time here soon! My 3 month old keep us up at night :420:

*


Groc006 said:


> Whats good Gee.....:wave:


*The club has a rotissiere so I'm waitin on it, but this weekend Imma start strippin it down.*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn still no pics!? Pinche novela aqui!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Damn still no pics!? Pinche novela aqui!!


:buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wth


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> wth


*
Soon very soon*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

whats good :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> whats good :wave:


*Nothin much J, gonna start strippin the car this weekend and get ready to take it off the frame, waitin on the rotissiere from one of the club members, gotta fix the front brace on the bottom of the floor board.* *Still lookin for front valances also.*


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

you going all out on the 61 GEE now


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

rick383 said:


> you going all out on the 61 GEE now


*
Just want to have a nice street car, that's all.. I don't have all the extra money for all that chrome and shit..maybe do that later on!*


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

shit i like all OG cars too one day i will have one to


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> Just want to have a nice street car, *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

*I had to work out in Detroit once at the MGM Grand, it was cold as FK...I never left the hotel! So I hear ya in why you won't be drivin the ACE! As far as the Lions Thanksgiving game, make sure you are wearing a DETROIT 6 ACE hat and I'll look for you..lolI need to stack some chips, probably gonna get a rotissiere here soon.*[/QUOTE] You were 12 minutes from us....how long ago were you here?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> *I had to work out in Detroit once at the MGM Grand, it was cold as FK...I never left the hotel! So I hear ya in why you won't be drivin the ACE! As far as the Lions Thanksgiving game, make sure you are wearing a DETROIT 6 ACE hat and I'll look for you..lolI need to stack some chips, probably gonna get a rotissiere here soon.*


 You were 12 minutes from us....how long ago were you here?[/QUOTE]

*It was a couple of years ago, I changed depts so I don't travel much anymore.*


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats up Gee...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

do werk


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> do werk


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Had a little time last night and needed to start strippin the car more. The rear drivers valance was crunched which made hard to get rest of bumper off. I don't remember this extra bumper brace on my other bubbles. This little one on the corner. 2nd pic is what it looks like from under the car. 3rd and 4th pics from inside. It was covered by one of those drain plugs but acting more as just an access cover to get to the nuts inside. I broke both bolts on that side. Funny thing is the other side didn't have this cover, the brace that's welded to the car just had threads. Don't make sense that one had this and one didn't.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's the tail panel area...those bumper guards were bolted to the frame also and pretty rusted on so I left em for now.. The valance was crunched up as it looks like somebody backed into something, got hooked on it and actually ripped the frame in the back. Part of the tail panel was a little damaged but I'm sure the body man can hammer that out. Just glad it's not rusted.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What up ACEHOLE?? HO'ws the rag comin? Is it snowin out there in Big D #2?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

What's good Gee... I see your puttin in the work!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> What up ACEHOLE?? HO'ws the rag comin? Is it snowin out there in Big D #2?


Been werking on it slowly. Werking on misc stuff at werk. No snow yet but it's coming


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> What's good Gee... I see your puttin in the work!!


*Haven't had much time but had to get back on it!*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


>


Hey Gee, What are those Bracket looking things? the ones bolted to your frame? Reason i ask is i have a set of those chrome plated that i bought years ago. They were marked for a 64 Impala but nothing under the 64 bumper looks like them. Since i have never owned a 61 i never knew what it looked like until i just seen yours pics. ill take a pic later of the ones i have and post them, if there the same and if your interested we can work something out.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Here's the tail panel area...those bumper guards _*were bolted to the frame *_also and pretty rusted on so I left em for now.. The valance was crunched up as it looks like somebody backed into something, got hooked on it and actually ripped the frame in the back. Part of the tail panel was a little damaged but I'm sure the body man can hammer that out. Just glad it's not rusted.


they are suppose to be!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Hey Gee, What are those Bracket looking things? the ones bolted to your frame? Reason i ask is i have a set of those chrome plated that i bought years ago. They were marked for a 64 Impala but nothing under the 64 bumper looks like them. Since i have never owned a 61 i never knew what it looked like until i just seen yours pics. ill take a pic later of the ones i have and post them, if there the same and if your interested we can work something out.


*Yeah, they are actually attached to the bumper, they call em bumper guards the license plate panel is attached to em , i left them on since I didn't have the right deep socket to get them off of the frame so I just unbolted them from the bumper. It's been a while since I tore down a '61 so I don't remember most of the shit. Yeah let me know on em. They always have em NOS on Ebay.*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> they are suppose to be!!


*Thanks Jose, this bumper was put on wrong when they put it back on cause the bolt head is inside the frame the the nut is on the outside, just doesn't look right!*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Way to jump back on the ride Gee. Slow & steady wins the race brother


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's what i have not sure if its the same thing....

















Back side










I cleaned one of them up real quick



















You can see "Mi Tesoro" in the back ground chillin


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Way to jump back on the ride Gee. Slow & steady wins the race brother


What's up T! Just had to do something, the ACE wasn't gettin no love...I have been getting a couple parts here and there for it but hopefully pull it off the frame here soon.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> they are suppose to be!!


:yes: *X61 :roflmao::roflmao:
*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> :yes: *X61 :roflmao::roflmao:
> *


:buttkick::twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

progress in the making......:rimshot:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> progress in the making......:rimshot:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Gee, are those brackets that i posted a pic of the same as the bumper brackets in your pics?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Hey Gee, are those brackets that i posted a pic of the same as the bumper brackets in your pics?


They sure look like it, not 100% sure.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> They sure look like it, not 100% sure.


Orale.... well they been sittin around for about 7 years and id rather someone have them that can use them instead of them going to waist here.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

GOT A CONTINENTAL KIT FOR SALE GEE!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> :nicoderm:


:drama:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> GOT A CONTINENTAL KIT FOR SALE GEE!!!


I don't have that kind of cash :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Deucee D said:


> :inout:


*Don't forget to start a build topic on that 60!!*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Any new pics Gee?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what up Gee:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Haven't done much cause I've been busy with life but dropped the tank the other night and was glad to find the tailight holes were not rusted.
*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Lookin good Gee! keep it up :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep it up Gee before you know it you will be rolling the Vegas strip!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up GEE ....hows tha ride coming !


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Haven't done much cause I've been busy with life but dropped the tank the other night and was glad to find the tailight holes were not rusted.
> *



Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Haven't done much cause I've been busy with life but dropped the tank the other night and was glad to find the tailight holes were not rusted.
> *


:thumbsup: looking good homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Lookin good Gee! keep it up :h5:


*Thanks bro, what you got secret in the garage??

*


SIX1RAG said:


> :h5:


:cheesy:



TKeeby79 said:


> Keep it up Gee before you know it you will be rolling the Vegas strip!


Sht Terrance, I hope so..at least by next Super Show. but we'll see.



mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice progress!!


Thanks bro!



impalaluv said:


> what up GEE ....hows tha ride coming !


Slowly but surely! 



Groc006 said:


> Nice!! :thumbsup:


:h5:



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: looking good homie


Thanks J! Little by little, hopefully get some done this weekend.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*






Everytime I pick up a car it seems like an all day extravaganza!! So Saturday we picked this up off my buddy, for the kid (wifes godbrother) who helps me out with the car sht. It's a 68 Caprice 4 door, it's in decent shape, has some firewall rust but the floors and trunk areas are solid and interior is decent. Came with a a 327 that needs to be built but a solid car for his first car. Dude is so shy he didn't even want to get in the pics.













*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Couple more of the kids 68.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> View attachment 393206
> Everytime I pick up a car it seems like an all day extravaganza!! So Saturday we picked this up off my buddy, for the kid (wifes godbrother) who helps me out with the car sht. It's a 68 Caprice 4 door, it's in decent shape, has some firewall rust but the floors and trunk areas are solid and interior is decent. Came with a a 327 that needs to be built but a solid car for his first car. Dude is so shy he didn't even want to get in the pics.
> 
> ...


cool 1st car, thats whats up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

vouges17 said:


> cool 1st car, thats whats up


X68


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> View attachment 393206
> Everytime I pick up a car it seems like an all day extravaganza!! So Saturday we picked this up off my buddy, for the kid (wifes godbrother) who helps me out with the car sht. It's a 68 Caprice 4 door, it's in decent shape, has some firewall rust but the floors and trunk areas are solid and interior is decent. Came with a a 327 that needs to be built but a solid car for his first car. Dude is so shy he didn't even want to get in the pics.
> 
> ...


come on gee give him the 69 rag!!
how you going to HELP HIM start off with a parts car!!!
no matter what he does with it and how much feria he puts in it !!!!
~~!!IT IS WHAT IT IS HOMIE!!~~
uffin::biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NO OFFENSE HOMIE!!
NO SUGAR COATING HERE!!!
EN BUENA ONDA!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> come on gee give him the 69 rag!!
> how you going to HELP HIM start off with a parts car!!!
> no matter what he does with it and how much feria he puts in it !!!!
> ~~!!IT IS WHAT IT IS HOMIE!!~~
> uffin::biggrin:





EXCANDALOW said:


> NO OFFENSE HOMIE!!
> NO SUGAR COATING HERE!!!
> EN BUENA ONDA!


LMAO, no offense taken homes  I have my own kiddos that are gonna need 2 door rags so this kid is lucky just to get a car! He don't have a license or a job, hopefully he gets motivated here soon, that's what me and wife are trying to do for him since his own family won't, he's a good kid.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> cool 1st car, thats whats up





Groc006 said:


> X68


*Just trying to be a positive influence for the kid!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> LMAO, no offense taken homes  I have my own kiddos that are gonna need 2 door rags so this kid is lucky just to get a car! He don't have a license or a job, hopefully he gets motivated here soon, that's what me and wife are trying to do for him since his own family won't, he's a good kid.


orale esta bien take him under your wing...and get him off the troubled streets!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Cleaned up the frame, just a quick shot of paint, just temporary till I build my other frame*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nono:

*Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
[h=2]1961 CHEVY IMPALA SALE OR TRADE - $5500 (SOUTH AUSTIN)[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2011-10-18, 5:59PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] [HR][/HR]
GOT THIS 61 IMPALA " CHOPPED TOP" NO TOP ON THIS CAR, RUNS GOOD, NEEDS INTERIOR WORK, FOR MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT 512 247 1513 OR REPLY TO THIS...$5500 OBO OR TRADE.. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT 


Location: SOUTH AUSTIN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 2656892982

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:
*Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
[h=2]1961 Impala Bubble Top - $10000[/h][HR][/HR]Date: 2011-11-15, 5:07PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP] [HR][/HR]
For Sale $10,000, all original, no hyrdraulics, or airbags. Driveable if wondering. Call: 915-875-2795 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



























PostingID: 2704513413

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :yes:
> *Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!* Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
> *1961 Impala Bubble Top - $10000*
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> NO OFFENSE HOMIE!!
> NO SUGAR COATING HERE!!!
> EN BUENA ONDA!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup CARNAL??


----------



## edgar071093 (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Love those bubbletops....:thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving*!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving Gee to you and the fam! Are you ready for some Football? Have a good one Homie..


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Gee


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

nice 61


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

were do you guy's have your meetings?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

edgar071093 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






AmericanBully4Life said:


> Love those bubbletops....:thumbsup: Looking good!


*You're bubble is damn nice !!

*


mrjones_012003 said:


>






Groc006 said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving*!!


*Thanks Groc, hope you had a good one!!

*


regal ryda said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


*Sup Mike, hope you had a good one too bro!

*


TKeeby79 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Gee to you and the fam! Are you ready for some Football? Have a good one Homie..


*Thanks T!! I had a great Thanksgiving with the fam and yes the Cowboys squeaked one out but hey , a W is a W!!

*


sobayduece said:


> View attachment 397538


*Thanks bro, hope you had a good one!

*


willskie187 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Gee


*Thanks Willskie!!

*


phat_kok said:


> nice 61


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I survived thats all that mattas homie preciate the thought though


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Love those bubbletops....:thumbsup: Looking good!


Yes ser!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

any prgress pics? :thumbsup: gonna be a badass ace uffin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> any prgress pics? :thumbsup: gonna be a badass ace uffin:


*No progress, just stackin chips, been busy with the holiday's and family, need to do a little metal work and want to get my interior for it here soon.*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Oh, and happened to stumble across this on C-List!!
*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Oh, and happened to stumble across this on C-List!!
> *


SI AHI FERIA EN VEGAS THATS FOR SURE!!
:wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SI AHI FERIA EN VEGAS THATS FOR SURE!!
> :wow:


*No hay mucho , but a lil sumthin sumthin!! 

Car came with doors, a couple hoods and that was it!! So I put it on a hardtop frame for now! I'll put it away for a later date*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Currently on the hunt for a 4 door parts car for it!! There was some metal work done to it also, floor, some rockers, some quarter
*

















*Upper trunk shelf is not too bad, but the rear body mounts are fkkkkkkkkkddddd!!
*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup gee. I already suggested what to do with that rag. Lol


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

nice come up :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Sup gee. I already suggested what to do with that rag. Lol


*LOL, I could do that !!

*


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice come up :thumbsup:


*Thanks J!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *LOL, I could do that !!
> 
> *
> 
> *Thanks J!*


Not that your not sweet now, but you'd be even sweeter! Lol I'm just saying. I'd do it....


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Not that your not sweet now, but you'd be even sweeter! Lol I'm just saying. I'd do it....


 :yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :yes:


See, even James agrees....


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> See, even James agrees....


*Hahahaha, gonna keep this one a deuce! You foos are crazy!! LOCO!! hahahaha*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Hahahaha, gonna keep this one a deuce! You foos are crazy!! LOCO!! hahahaha*


Yeah I'm alittle fucked.....I need meds lol


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn i wish i had ur luck Gee :thumbsup: looks pretty solid. Put it away for AFTER THE 4 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Currently on the hunt for a 4 door parts car for it!! There was some metal work done to it also, floor, some rockers, some quarter
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ss floors!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

willskie187 said:


> Damn i wish i had ur luck Gee :thumbsup: looks pretty solid. Put it away for AFTER THE 4 :biggrin:


64 is almost gone!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ss floors!!!


Yeah, it's not an SS but may put in some buckets!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

DO IT!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats good Gee....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good lucky bastard


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Making moves from a 62 hardtop to a 62 ragtop, nice project! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> DO IT!


:biggrin:



AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


:cheesy:



Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


*Sup Alex!

*


Groc006 said:


> Whats good Gee....


*Sup Groc, how's it over there in the East?

*


regal ryda said:


> wuts good lucky bastard


*
LOL! Wha'ts up with you MIKE?? How's the Deuce?

*


mrjones_012003 said:


> Making moves from a 62 hardtop to a 62 ragtop, nice project! :thumbsup:


*Nah, still have the 61 but the 62 will be on the backburner!*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

im doin homie, tryin ta work a deuce rag outta the dirty so i can be like yall


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> wuts good lucky bastard


:roflmao: 

What it dew Gee


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn. Gee. U makin moves I see. Keep it up champ


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *No hay mucho , but a lil sumthin sumthin!!
> 
> Car came with doors, a couple hoods and that was it!! So I put it on a hardtop frame for now! I'll put it away for a later date*



nice come up Gee ! i know you wont leave it on tha back burner for long ....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Oh, and happened to stumble across this on C-List!!
> *





Mr Gee said:


> *No hay mucho , but a lil sumthin sumthin!!
> 
> Car came with doors, a couple hoods and that was it!! So I put it on a hardtop frame for now! I'll put it away for a later date*





Mr Gee said:


> *Currently on the hunt for a 4 door parts car for it!! There was some metal work done to it also, floor, some rockers, some quarter
> *
> 
> 
> ...






WAIT....WHAT?????????? I totally missed this......WTF...... you are a lucky bastard..... Great come up tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> im doin homie, tryin ta work a deuce rag outta the dirty so i can be like yall


*Sht, your Deuce is better than anything I gots!

*


willskie187 said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> What it dew Gee


*Nada, just been busy!! What up?

*


Venom62 said:


> Damn. Gee. U makin moves I see. Keep it up champ


*You the one with all the verts !* 



impalaluv said:


> nice come up Gee ! i know you wont leave it on tha back burner for long ....


*It will be, have to get movin on this bubbletop.

*


Groc006 said:


> WAIT....WHAT?????????? I totally missed this......WTF...... you are a lucky bastard..... Great come up tho :thumbsup:


*LOL, you didn't miss anything, it's just a ratty ass project!*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

*LOL, you didn't miss anything, it's just a ratty ass project!*[/QUOTE]


Well if thats the case.....ill gladly take it off your hands, so i can convert my Deuce into a Rag


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lookin good in gee. i see you got your xmas present early..........:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Sht, your Deuce is better than anything I gots!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


it still aint a rag deuce


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Any of you guys getting new glass , door windows and quarter windows?? where you getting it from??


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350423085315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

They sell glass aswell with all the trim thats where im ordering from


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*What up guys?? I haven't done squat since I traded my 64 for a 72 Monte! I wanted a driver while I work on this 61 so working on that now. :naughty:*


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

pics of 72


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

BIG E 602 said:


> pics of 72


*Just a plain on Monte , had to put some 13's on it. Gonna lift it here real soon.












*


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice looking MC dawg!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

~Nando74~ said:


> Nice looking MC dawg!


*Damn!! I feel blessed to have you grace my thread !! Thanks, now post pics of that glasshouse! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350423085315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> They sell glass aswell with all the trim thats where im ordering from



I thought I would chim in, since I have had experience with these guys. Unfortunately my experience was negative. Every year they have a booth at the Good Guys show in Puyallup. Three years ago I bought a disc brake kit from front to rear. The salesman made a mistake and gave me the wrong kit for my Impala. Once I realized it was wrong I called to return it and they told me "all sales are final" because I bought it at the show. After a few intense phone calls, we negotiated that they would accept the return if I paid the shipping ($167.00). In return for the shipping out of my pocket they were suppose to send me a gas tank and I would pay the difference, which I did. I did get my gas tank, but they took a sledge hammer to it, prior to shipping it. The box it was shipped in was in perfect condition, but the gas tank was smashed to shit, and was worthless. The manager did not want to take accountability from the start. Nor did he want to try and make it right. Instead he figured he would get the last laugh, by being an asshole and smashing up the gas tank and sending it too me. They offer alot of great parts, but you can get those same parts elsewhere for the same price or less. I won't ever deal with them again, and will say nothing but bad things about them. BUYER BEWARE! 

And for the record...I evened the score this year at the Good Guys booth and told one of their customers that was buying parts to take his money and run. He did and thanked me for the heads up!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Maximus1959 said:


> I thought I would chim in, since I have had experience with these guys. Unfortunately my experience was negative. Every year they have a booth at the Good Guys show in Puyallup. Three years ago I bought a disc brake kit from front to rear. The salesman made a mistake and gave me the wrong kit for my Impala. Once I realized it was wrong I called to return it and they told me "all sales are final" because I bought it at the show. After a few intense phone calls, we negotiated that they would accept the return if I paid the shipping ($167.00). In return for the shipping out of my pocket they were suppose to send me a gas tank and I would pay the difference, which I did. I did get my gas tank, but they took a sledge hammer to it, prior to shipping it. The box it was shipped in was in perfect condition, but the gas tank was smashed to shit, and was worthless. The manager did not want to take accountability from the start. Nor did he want to try and make it right. Instead he figured he would get the last laugh, by being an asshole and smashing up the gas tank and sending it too me. They offer alot of great parts, but you can get those same parts elsewhere for the same price or less. I won't ever deal with them again, and will say nothing but bad things about them. BUYER BEWARE!
> 
> And for the record...I evened the score this year at the Good Guys booth and told one of their customers that was buying parts to take his money and run. He did and thanked me for the heads up!


*Good shit bro, thanks for the info!! I'm sure J = SER61RAG will be grateful too!!*


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Good shit bro, thanks for the info!! I'm sure J = SER61RAG will be grateful too!!*


The company name is Auto City Classics out of Minnesota. Also...don't be fooled by their positive feedback on Ebay. Their original Ebay account got trashed by all the people they screwed. They hired a new manager, who created a new Ebay account. Since they have had a clean record on Ebay. Maybe they have changed their ways with the new management? All I know is I got screwed and thought I would pass it on to everyone.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Just a plain on Monte , had to put some 13's on it. Gonna lift it here real soon.
> View attachment 410580
> View attachment 410581
> *


Monty looks good Big Dogg:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Maximus1959 said:


> The company name is Auto City Classics out of Minnesota. Also...don't be fooled by their positive feedback on Ebay. Their original Ebay account got trashed by all the people they screwed. They hired a new manager, who created a new Ebay account. Since they have had a clean record on Ebay. Maybe they have changed their ways with the new management? All I know is I got screwed and thought I would pass it on to everyone.


What was there name before? Was it dr409? I've had issues with them.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> What was there name before? Was it dr409? I've had issues with them.


I beleive it was AutoCityClassics, but it has been 3 years. Their new account name is autocity1958. I was told by one of their employee's that the old manager was fired for stealing money. It sounded like he was having customers send cashiers checks in his name and shipping out their parts, thus pocketing the money. Perhaps they are doing business correctly now, but I know I got screwed 3 years ago.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Just a plain on Monte , had to put some 13's on it. Gonna lift it here real soon.
> View attachment 410580
> View attachment 410581
> *



you got a another 62 GEE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Monty looks good Big Dogg:thumbsup:


*Thanks Groc!

*


rick383 said:


> you got a another 62 GEE


*
I got a parts car for the rag*


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Monte looks good Gee.... I'm a monte man also.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Monte looks good Gee.... I'm a monte man also.......:thumbsup:


*
Thanks bro, I figured after getting the 61 and the 62, the 64 was expendable. The 72 runs pretty good, gotta shore up a couple of things but it was good for me and I'm happy with it so that's what counts!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up my west coast brother


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Good shit bro, thanks for the info!! I'm sure J = SER61RAG will be grateful too!!*


Maximus1959, sorry you had bad luck with autocity maybe things changed since new mangement i ordered my power windows from there got them in a couple days everything seemed good, but that is all i did order, was planning on getting my glass from there, may change my mind.

Gee, monte looks sick nice come up, hope every one has a happy holiday :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> What's up my west coast brother


*Whats up ACEHOLE? How's that Detroit weather right now??* hno:





S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Maximus1959, sorry you had bad luck with autocity maybe things changed since new mangement i ordered my power windows from there got them in a couple days everything seemed good, but that is all i did order, was planning on getting my glass from there, may change my mind.
> 
> Gee, monte looks sick nice come up, hope every one has a happy holiday :thumbsup:


*Thanks J! I needed to be rolling a car I liked so I can take my time on the 61!! Happy holidays to you and your family as well.*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Whats up ACEHOLE? How's that Detroit weather right now??* hno:
> 
> Surprisingly nice. Past couple days it's been in the 40s. Not a drop of snow yet either.


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up Gee , have a good x-mas ...lil mans first x-mas !


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> what up Gee , have a good x-mas ...lil mans first x-mas !


*You too bro, Little man gettin a Cowboys football for Christmas!!*


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas Gee, you're a good man........COWBOYS BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Love them bubbles!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Whats up Gee? Hope you and the fam had a great Christmas! And sorry about them CowGirls..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Whats up Gee? Hope you and the fam had a great Christmas! And sorry about them CowGirls..


X61! LMAO!!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Gee waddup bro? Merry Christmas! TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wuts good LV


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Gee what upper


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup dood


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup gee check these out... maybe u can use them 
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2723529381.html


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas Gee, you're a good man........COWBOYS BABY!!!!!!!!!!


*Thanks bro, hope y ou had a good one too!!

*


CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


*Sup Chucc?? 

*


CJAY said:


> GOOD SHIT HOMIE!


*Thanks bro!!

*


baggedout81 said:


> Love them bubbles!!!!


*Me too!

*


TKeeby79 said:


> Whats up Gee? Hope you and the fam had a great Christmas! And sorry about them CowGirls..


*Thanks and No worries T!! We are leaving NY with a Win this weekend!!

*


tpimuncie said:


> X61! LMAO!!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA!


*Hurry up and sell your bubble and stop smackin them gums!

*


leong357 said:


> Gee waddup bro? Merry Christmas! TTT


*What up Brian, hope and the familia had a good one!

*


regal ryda said:


> wuts good LV


*Sup Mike! LV is good, Sunny and dry!

*


vouges17 said:


> Gee what upper


*What up Vouges! Just been busy with the holidays!

*


SIX1RAG said:


> Sup dood


*
Sup holmes!

*


BIGJOE619 said:


> sup gee check these out... maybe u can use them
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/2723529381.html


*Not sure what those are, it said like 1956 el camino skirts *:dunno:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Do you want skirts for the Monte??? I have a set.......


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalalover64 said:


> Do you want skirts for the Monte??? I have a set.......


*Send dem bishes down!! *


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What up Gee :wave:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Been WORKING on the bubble?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup gee


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Sup G. U.got a nasty stable up there... Duece rag. 61 bubble. And a Monte I'm jelous.LOL
Keep up the good work homie..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

willskie187 said:


> What up Gee :wave:


*What up Willskie?? Ho'ws the 64 comin?
*


tpimuncie said:


> Been WORKING on the bubble?


*You been workin on sellin your bubble already?? :twak:
*


SIX1RAG said:


> Sup gee


*What up Robbie, how's the ragtop?
*


jonny blaze said:


> Sup G. U.got a nasty stable up there... Duece rag. 61 bubble. And a Monte I'm jelous.LOL
> Keep up the good work homie..


*Thanks bro, will be back on the cars here soon enough, holiday's have kept me and the familia pretty busy! Hope you had a good one!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

*You been workin on sellin your bubble already?? :twak:

:no: think if i sold it i would regret it, plus my family dont want me to. 
*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

You gonna sell the 61?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

What up Gee.... Have a happy new year!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

happy new year homie, rags coming along....almost rotisserie time. keep watching for updates :h5:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy New Years Gee to you & the fam. You ready for tonight? Big game for Big Blue!!! PM me you number so I can text you after we make the playoffs. :shocked:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> You gonna sell the 61?


*Me?? nope!

*


Groc006 said:


> What up Gee.... Have a happy new year!


*Thanks bro, hope you had a good one as well!
*


SIX1RAG said:


> happy new year homie, rags coming along....almost rotisserie time. keep watching for updates :h5:


*Hell yeah!
*


TKeeby79 said:


> Happy New Years Gee to you & the fam. You ready for tonight? Big game for Big Blue!!! PM me you number so I can text you after we make the playoffs. :shocked:


*Fkn Cowboys are pieces of sht!! Couldn't even beat the Lowly Giants!!* * Hope you had a great New Years!*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dam Gee we are bad but "Lowly"? LMAO, Im happy we made the play offs but am taking it week to week next hurdle are the Falcons!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

cowbishes l:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam Gee we are bad but "Lowly"? LMAO, Im happy we made the play offs but am taking it week to week next hurdle are the Falcons!


*
LOL, hey it don't matter how you get into the playoffs, it matters what happens in the playoffs!!
*


tpimuncie said:


> cowbishes l:roflmao:


*You gotta like football to talk about it foo! Not like the Raiders steamrolled into the playoffs!! Hahahaha*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm invading your topic!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*need a new qb, **** sucks oops I mean Romo*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> *need a new qb, **** sucks oops I mean Romo*


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gee what time your COWBOYS play this sunday? :rofl:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry about ur team Gee but mine made it, GO RAVENS


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

All I'm gonna say about football is... How bout them Dolphin's?!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup gee....you got some 4dr impala side trim


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> sup gee....you got some 4dr impala side trim


*Yes sir, Clean too!! Bout time to start partin out this foe doe*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Yes sir, Clean too!! Bout time to start partin out this foe doe*


quanto


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Whats crackin Gee? Hows that ACE? 

On another note, you see my G-MEN on Sunday? The road through the Super Bowl goes through Green Bay..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Whats crackin Gee? Hows that ACE?
> 
> On another note, you see my G-MEN on Sunday? The road through the Super Bowl goes through Green Bay..


Think gee is mad at us bro for making fun of his team when they lost :yes:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> quanto


*I need the fender trim but I can sell you the other 6 pieces.
*


TKeeby79 said:


> Whats crackin Gee? Hows that ACE?
> 
> On another note, you see my G-MEN on Sunday? The road through the Super Bowl goes through Green Bay..


*Nothin much bro, been busy, baptized little man this past weekend! Ace is chillin for a sec. Giants lookin pretty good, may get to the big game!

*


tpimuncie said:


> Think gee is mad at us bro for making fun of his team when they lost :yes:


*LOL, trust me. The Boys were 8-8, they can be made fun of all day long!*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *I need the fender trim but I can sell you the other 6 pieces.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just let me know


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Got a lot shit goin on right now, put fuel tank back in last night, gonna get this car on the road and enjoy it for now. Tryin to get my ass in gear!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

How far are you from Phoenix?


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

phx 2 vegas bout 5 hours


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> How far are you from Phoenix?





BIG E 602 said:


> phx 2 vegas bout 5 hours


*
You comin down ACEHOLE??*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> You comin down ACEHOLE??*


I have fam in Phoenix. Trying to go see them soon.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


:h5:



SIX1RAG said:


> I have fam in Phoenix. Trying to go see them soon.


Word, PHoenix is hotter than Vegas!! But I'm sure it's nice right now.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Had some pre cuts and cups put in my monte since the other springs were bogus..gonna have to swap rear end though to get it low and run skirts.
Backyard boogie on my setup....zzzzzz zzzz


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats Kracken Gee, been working alot of hours and haven't been on here for a minute. The Bubble looks clean as well as the Monte I've seen a Bubble sitting in a back yard right where 210 and 118 connect looks like it's been there for a long time but not sure if it's for sale. Thats one thing nice about driving a big rig you can see over peoples fences lol I hope to start my 70 real soon, I'm like you just getting all the parts ready still missing a few but I will come up on them. Talk at you soon


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Get that bitch on the ground


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Whats Kracken Gee, been working alot of hours and haven't been on here for a minute. The Bubble looks clean as well as the Monte I've seen a Bubble sitting in a back yard right where 210 and 118 connect looks like it's been there for a long time but not sure if it's for sale. Thats one thing nice about driving a big rig you can see over peoples fences lol I hope to start my 70 real soon, I'm like you just getting all the parts ready still missing a few but I will come up on them. Talk at you soon


What's happenin carnal?? I bet you see all kinds of stuff drivin that Rig!! I thought you had something else lined up?? I've been busy man, trying to save some chips and buy a house if possible so haven't been doin much. You start a buildup of the 70?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Get that bitch on the ground


Yeah, gonna have to change out rear end to drop that bish low!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

boulevard nights bro! good shit! so when we going crusiing?


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :ninja:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats good Gee.....:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Whats good Gee.....:wave:


What's crackin Groc? Just gettin ready for the SB, go to friends house and drink some brew!! What about you?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I fkd up when I sold my 61 wagon and have been regretting it since. And since I have ADD I picked up a wagon. Had been looking for a 61 or 62 when this came up. Super duper solid ass car. Running and driving. Excandalow had a Biscayne he just sold that I'm gonna go for the same color scheme.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dam Gee another ride? What u up to now? 61 Bubble, 62 Rag, 62 Wagon, what else? What am I doing wrong? LOL. 

Oh and by the way Let's Go G-Men!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TKeeby79 said:


> Dam Gee another ride? What u up to now? 61 Bubble, 62 Rag, 62 Wagon, what else? What am I doing wrong? LOL.
> 
> Oh and by the way Let's Go G-Men!!!


LOL, u aint doin nothin wrong. We know ur bubble gonna be badass when david done. i just regret sellin the wagon kids and i loved it! if out of the 2 teams, id rather see g-men win......well since theres only 2 teams , its hard typimg with one hand and lil man in my lap


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

post up the new rag!!!
:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> post up the new rag!!!
> :drama:


:roflmao::roflmao::shh:hno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::shh:hno:



neta?
:scrutinize::facepalm:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

nice, i love wagons that is going to be next project :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> neta?
> :scrutinize::facepalm:


I posted it above..Wagons are the new RAGS!! :naughty:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> nice, i love wagons that is going to be next project :thumbsup:


*Thanks J! What's goin on up there??*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

getting ready to move in a few weeks trying to get ready


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> getting ready to move in a few weeks trying to get ready


Where you movin?? Vegas?? It's cheap out here and Sunny! :h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> I posted it above..Wagons are the new RAGS!! :naughty:


neta!!!!
:no:
must be a top secret huh!!
:thumbsdown:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Where you movin?? Vegas?? It's cheap out here and Sunny! :h5:


Moving a few miles away from where im at now more property bigger shop


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn Gee doing big thangs homie......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

trade for your 61


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> post up the new rag!!!
> :drama:



:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> I fkd up when I sold my 61 wagon and have been regretting it since. And since I have ADD I picked up a wagon. Had been looking for a 61 or 62 when this came up. Super duper solid ass car. Running and driving. Excandalow had a Biscayne he just sold that I'm gonna go for the same color scheme.


thats whats up Gee


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> I fkd up when I sold my 61 wagon and have been regretting it since. And since I have ADD I picked up a wagon. Had been looking for a 61 or 62 when this came up. Super duper solid ass car. Running and driving. Excandalow had a Biscayne he just sold that I'm gonna go for the same color scheme.


Nice Gee! I've always had a soft spot for a Wagon. I kinda miss mine................


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that wagon looks hella good to start on. solid ass tailgate too.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> thats whats up Gee


*What up Vouges?? 
*


Groc006 said:


> Nice Gee! I've always had a soft spot for a Wagon. I kinda miss mine................


*I'm tellin you bro, when I sold mine I fkd up.

*


Skim said:


> that wagon looks hella good to start on. solid ass tailgate too.


*Yeah, it is super solid...I need a rear window for it if you know of any!
*


Mr. Andrew said:


> Nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Yeah, it is super solid...I need a rear window for it if you know of any!
> *


i got some glass for you Gilbert , also got parts needed for the IMPALA conversion if you want to do that hit me up this weekend


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thanks to my club homie Nando for helping me get in that steering column today!!

Next up, droppin in the 283!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> i got some glass for you Gilbert , also got parts needed for the IMPALA conversion if you want to do that hit me up this weekend


*Sounds good David, I'll give you a call!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks to my club homie Nando for helping me get in that steering column today!!
> 
> Next up, droppin in the 283!*


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *What up Vouges??
> *


you know maintaining as usual


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 Get some tomorrow!!



vouges17 said:


> you know maintaining as usual


How's the tre coming??


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> :drama:


:dunno:


----------



## 64 LANES (Jan 5, 2012)

NICE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

How's my bubble coming along


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64 LANES said:


> NICE


*Thanks!!

*


E.C. ROLO said:


> hno: hno: hno: hno:





E.C. ROLO said:


> How's my bubble coming along


 *Probably go get the oil pan gasket for it tonight and get it prepped up on the new oil pan! Hopefully the rain out here will let off so I can get some sht done!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 its been raining out there?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> :dunno:


:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pressure wash that rear end


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> trade for your 61


:thumbsup:you should post a topic for your trade :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:you should post a topic for your trade :thumbsup:




Too many bull shitters on lil its a waste but maybe I will.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Too many bull shitters on lil its a waste but maybe I will.


*You got that right! I can't even sell a 62 rag project!! *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pressure wash that rear end


*Good idea, I haven't done much too the car , was thinking I need a g-body rear end for it so I get it on the ground*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *You got that right! I can't even sell a 62 rag project!! *


In plus no sense in starting a topic on the car. I think I already have a deal in the works


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> In plus no sense in starting a topic on the car. I think I already have a deal in the works


:shocked::cheesy:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :wave:


*Sup J!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Heard you got a nice new car in the garage! You know the rules POST THE [email protected]&$ PICS!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Heard you got a nice new car in the garage! You know the rules POST THE [email protected]&$ PICS!


*Here's my project, no lie...it's a project...but it's mine :biggrin: I'll drive it like this for a damn while!!
*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of some gangsta ass whitewalls on this bish right now!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice a 61 rag


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

rick383 said:


> Nice a 61 rag


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Not too bad in the trunk*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Here's my project, no lie...it's a project...but it's mine :biggrin: I'll drive it like this for a damn while!!
> *



NICE UN DIA DE ESTOS ILL HAVE ME ONE !!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TIME TO CHANGE AVITAR LOWKO!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Here's my project, no lie...it's a project...but it's mine :biggrin: I'll drive it like this for a damn while!!
> *


Damn Gee.... You really are a lucky SOB.  Congrats homie.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

You going keep this one ??lol just busting your chops lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> *Not too bad in the trunk*


was this the 1 on ebay??with non og interior?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

rick383 said:


> You going keep this one ??lol just busting your chops lol


He will take it apart and sell it within a year :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> TIME TO CHANGE AVITAR LOWKO!!


*And you know this!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Here's my project, no lie...it's a project...but it's mine :biggrin: I'll drive it like this for a damn while!!
> *


:thumbsup:



Mr Gee said:


> I'm thinking of some gangsta ass whitewalls on this bish right now!!


:yes:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Damn Gee.... You really are a lucky SOB.  Congrats homie.


*Thanks Groc! This is the keeper of them all for me! Been a long time comin !

*


rick383 said:


> You going keep this one ??lol just busting your chops lol


*Sup Rick..yup, this is the keeper bro..I still got the 62 waiting here for you!

*


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> was this the 1 on ebay??with non og interior?


*Yep, this thing is far from perfect, it's a project..but its in better shape then I thought..I'm pleasantly surprised.* :biggrin:


tpimuncie said:


> He will take it apart and sell it within a year :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


*This the keeper you foo!! Gonna drive it like this for a while!* :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: stop teasin and post more pics bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Here's my project, no lie...it's a project...but it's mine :biggrin: I'll drive it like this for a damn while!!
> *


nice pick up bro congrats.. dont look like a project to me..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: stop teasin and post more pics bro


*I had to wash this real quick before I took pics and didn't take that many. I'll take more, this shit was dirty cause it came through some snow, actually cleaned up pretty decent! What you think of the OG inserts ?? :wow:















*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> nice pick up bro congrats.. dont look like a project to me..


*To me it needs body work and paint, some acc's etc, still needs work

*:naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *I had to wash this real quick before I took pics and didn't take that many. I'll take more, this shit was dirty cause it came through some snow, actually cleaned up pretty decent! What you think of the OG inserts ?? :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

congrats Gee I know you have been wanting one for a while. you should sell me your bubble 
:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LUCKY MUTHA FUKR! GOOD COME UP I CANT WAIT TO BE NEXT :h5:


----------



## *PALM_CITY* (Mar 19, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU GILBERT!!
AFTER LOOKING SO LONG....FINALLY GOT ONE
AND WITH "BABY".... MAKES FIVE!!
REALLY LOOKS GOOD....ENJOY


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sick come up! Pm me wat u paid and I will tell u wat I stole my 64 drop 4!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> congrats Gee I know you have been wanting one for a while. you should sell me your bubble
> :wow: :thumbsup:


*Thanks bro, like I said above, long time comin!! How much you got on the bubble? :wow:

*


64_EC_STYLE said:


> LUCKY MUTHA FUKR! GOOD COME UP I CANT WAIT TO BE NEXT :h5:


*Yo Yo.. I think I did pretty decent, needs a little hear and there but didn't have $40K to get one either..your time is coming homie!

*


*PALM_CITY* said:


> GOOD FOR YOU GILBERT!!
> AFTER LOOKING SO LONG....FINALLY GOT ONE
> AND WITH "BABY".... MAKES FIVE!!
> REALLY LOOKS GOOD....ENJOY


*What's up Danny! Thanks brotha, yeah it was a while for sure! I hope you are bringing me down some ACC's this weekend :x:*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *S.E.R. 61 RAG*
congrats Gee I know you have been wanting one for a while. you should sell me your bubble :biggrin:
:wow: :thumbsup:
*Thanks bro, like I said above, long time comin!! How much you got on the bubble? :wow::biggrin:??????
*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

You still have the bubble too?? And the Deuce?? Damn!! Must be nice!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice addition!:thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats, Looks like a nice starting point!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Damm homie you came up on this one, where did you find it ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i see i missed ALOT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> You still have the bubble too?? And the Deuce?? Damn!! Must be nice!


*Rag Deuce is gone soon, Bubbletop is for sale. Need to put some cash back in the bank!

*


mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice addition!:thumbsup:


*Thanks bro!

*


TKeeby79 said:


> Congrats, Looks like a nice starting point!


*It's a driver, it'll be like this for a while , I can only stand red for so long

*


Mr. Andrew said:


> Damm homie you came up on this one, where did you find it ?


*Found it on Ebay , nobody bid on it but me

*


SIX1RAG said:


> i see i missed ALOT


*Trust me, I wasn't really lookin. Car must have been up for auction a few times cause pics were put up Dec 12
And I'll tell you what, this thing drives Jetsmooooooooooooooth!!*


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

I was watching it on ebay you got a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> I was watching it on ebay you got a good deal :thumbsup:


x61


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> *Trust me, I wasn't really lookin. Car must have been up for auction a few times cause pics were put up Dec 12
> And I'll tell you what, this thing drives Jetsmooooooooooooooth!!*


I remember that afternoon vividly. Congrats Gee !.. I know we were both on pins and needles. Then i didn't hear back from you till almost midnight.. "i won"...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> I was watching it on ebay you got a good deal :thumbsup:





EXCANDALOW said:


> x61





Sin7 said:


> I remember that afternoon vividly. Congrats Gee !.. I know we were both on pins and needles. Then i didn't hear back from you till almost midnight.. "i won"...


*Thanks homies....I was really surprised nobody bid at the end as I didn't bid much higher than I got it for. I actually had an amount I wouldn't go over and luckily I got it for a little less. I'm really just happy it's a driver, turn the key and cruise!*


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

Lets cut that bitch out Foo!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

~Nando74~ said:


> Lets cut that bitch out Foo!!!


*You crazy ass foo!! This one is not getting cut. Strictly OG, GANGSTA WHITEWALLS coming shortly!*


----------



## chicho360 (Oct 17, 2010)

DAM!! Homie nice 61 ..you pick that ride in AZ she from my side of the woods WASHINGTON !!! NICE FINE..


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *You crazy ass foo!! This one is not getting cut. Strictly OG, GANGSTA WHITEWALLS coming shortly!*


All that [email protected] you talked bout my whitewalls and looky now!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> All that [email protected] you talked bout my whitewalls and looky now!


Lmao!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hit a nicca up


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *You crazy ass foo!! This one is not getting cut. Strictly OG, GANGSTA WHITEWALLS coming shortly!*


thats whats upper Gee


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice rag Ace, so whats the plan for the ace hardtop?? :dunno:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice find G!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> thats whats upper Gee


*Sup Vogues!!*



westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: nice rag Ace, so whats the plan for the ace hardtop?? :dunno:


*Not sure, was thinking of sellin this bish *:biggrin:



doctahouse said:


> Nice find G!!!


*Thanks Doc! *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Finished piecing together my grille guard, what you guys think?
Thanks to Bert bringing the titty holders from the Chevy Shop!
*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I picked up this from the swap meet last week..thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

LiL man wanted to see what's up with the vert


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Lookin good homie!! :thumbsup:

Gonna pick out a new color for the 60 next week!! :yes:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Careful homies they grow fast next he'll be hitting the switches :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Careful homies they grow fast next he'll be hitting the switches :biggrin:


:thumbsup:GOT TO TEACH THE NEXT GENERATION :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *westcoastlowrider*:thumbsup: nice rag Ace, so whats the plan for the ace hardtop?? :dunno:
*Not sure, was thinking of sellin this bish *:biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

NICE


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Deucee D said:


> Lookin good homie!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Gonna pick out a new color for the 60 next week!! :yes:


*What color you goin with David?? I saw the car at Nandos and that fkn thing has NO RUST! 

*


FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup:!


*
Thanks bro!

*


vouges17 said:


> looking good


*Thanks Vogues! 

*


Mr. Andrew said:


> Careful homies they grow fast next he'll be hitting the switches :biggrin:


*
Hahah, I hope so..he's a little badass already!

*


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:GOT TO TEACH THE NEXT GENERATION :thumbsup:


*
Yesssssir!!

*


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Originally Posted by *westcoastlowrider*:thumbsup: nice rag Ace, so whats the plan for the ace hardtop?? :dunno:
> *Not sure, was thinking of sellin this bish *:biggrin:


*Yeah, sellin it*  *Not cheap, it's a solid ass ACE! 

*


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> NICE


*SUP J??*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

what's good Gee :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> what's good Gee :nicoderm:


:shocked:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

uffin: Sup..


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Careful homies they grow fast next he'll be hitting the switches :biggrin:


Congrats on the vert Gee! Glad you got what you want meng


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Tage said:


> Congrats on the vert Gee!


x61..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Started tearin down Bid D's stroller* ...*a lot of parts for a little stroller



















*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Started tearin down Bid D's stroller* ...*a lot of parts for a little stroller
> 
> View attachment 457935
> View attachment 457931
> ...



Very Nice!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Very Nice!!!


Where you been Groc???


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Careful homies they grow fast next he'll be hitting the switches :biggrin:


*GOOD PIC HOMIE! HOPE ALL BEEN WELL WITH YOU*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Catalyzed said:


> *GOOD PIC HOMIE! HOPE ALL BEEN WELL WITH YOU*


*Everything is good here bro, where your Vert??*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Been laggin on the bubbletop since I got the rag...decided to go a different way with the color of the bubble...Picked up an interior kit , here's a sneak peak..love the color though






*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice... looks kinda like my color... good choice


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *Been laggin on the bubbletop since I got the rag...decided to go a different way with the color of the bubble...Picked up an interior kit , here's a sneak peak..love the color though
> View attachment 458441
> *


Forget you 61's..lol..? 1+1=2 so that means you had to buy 2 aces equal my one deuce..lmao.. Glad to see you keepin the bubble bro.. I forgot to give you those chrome wipers before I left..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Deucee D said:


> Forget you 61's..lol.. 1+1=2 so that means you had to buy 2 aces equal my one deuce..lmao.. Glad to see you keepin the bubble bro.. I forgot to give you those chrome wipers before I left..


*What up Afganistan Dave!! Don't get it twisted, 2 - 61's does not equal 1 DEUCE!* :roflmao:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What it dew Mr. Gee "Mr. Rag Top"


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

What's cracking Gee. Nice Rag champ


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

willskie187 said:


> What it dew Mr. Gee "Mr. Rag Top"





Venom62 said:


> What's cracking Gee. Nice Rag champ


*
What's up Willskie, what's up Venom? No Mr Ragtop here and definitely not Rag Champ!*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_*Clean Shot of Your Ride*_


Mr. Andrew said:


> Damm homie you came up on this one, where did you find it ?


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Easter Gee


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> _*Clean Shot of Your Ride*_


*Thanks bro!
*


willskie187 said:


> Happy Easter Gee


*Thanks Willskie, hope you had a good one too!*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Couple randoms from this weekend of the red one. Had my kids for spring break this week so not much car stuff. Put some rear guards on.















*


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Couple randoms from this weekend of the red one. Had my kids for spring break this week so not much car stuff. Put some rear guards on.
> 
> View attachment 463020
> View attachment 463028
> ...



Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Looken good 
:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr Gee said:


> *Couple randoms from this weekend of the red one. Had my kids for spring break this week so not much car stuff. Put some rear guards on.
> 
> View attachment 463020
> View attachment 463028
> ...


Been following this thread for a minute. Nice rides Gee! You gonna put a kit on that 'vert?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

We need to go cruising before it gets too hot! I guess we Rollin fremont experience this Friday. You down?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Nice!!:thumbsup:


*Thanks Groc!
*


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Looken good
> :thumbsup:


*Thanks J, how's the rag comin?

*


sixonebubble said:


> Been following this thread for a minute. Nice rides Gee! You gonna put a kit on that 'vert?


*Thanks 61bubble! Nah, not into the kits on 61's...I like to see that ass! lol
*


Zoom said:


> We need to go cruising before it gets too hot! I guess we Rollin fremont experience this Friday. You down?


*That's a possibility bro, what time you thinkin?*


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

NICE FIND. :thumbsup: GONNA FOLLOW THIS BUILD.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

rear bumper guards look good homie


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*So I've been a lazy ass for a while and always got shit to do. But I've been wanting to make time for thie lovely ACE I gots. So grabbed some brews and started more stripping of the windshield/trim.. Don't have much time after work but little by little this bitch will be stripped. I don't like to rush when it comes to moldings cause it will cost more to fix or find. Anyway here's trims and windshield removed. and pic of pretty solid floors. Want to get the paint stripped here soon to get ready for paint!


















*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Can't wait to see this bish painted!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Can't wait to see this bish painted!


Yup, Almond Beige with Fawn Interior!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whats good Gee? Hope all is well with ya.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> Whats good Gee? Hope all is well with ya.


*Sup Groc, things are good man..can't complain! Bout to start gettin hot here in Vegas so I'm trying to get this car stripped before then..LOL

How's FLA? How's the FAM?*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

not gonna go with that OG aqua color???


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> not gonna go with that OG aqua color???


*Nope, I was going to but fk it..gonna change it up . I had an OG paint Turquoise back in '99, so I'm gonna change this one up . Bubbles look good with the lighter colors in my opinion!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Mr Gee said:


> Yup, Almond Beige with Fawn Interior!


i have a gallon and a qt of satin beige which i thin is the same color as almond beige just a different name. I am probably gonna do my 59 silver now its DBU ppg paint oil based not that waterborn crap. if your interested PM me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just checked t hey r both the same code 938 lemme know if your interested.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

pmme if you are


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> i have a gallon and a qt of satin beige which i thin is the same color as almond beige just a different name. I am probably gonna do my 59 silver now its DBU ppg paint oil based not that *waterborn crap*. if your interested PM me


LOVE SPRAYING THAT WATER BORN!!!
BEST PAINT EVER INVENTED !!
:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LOVE SPRAYING THAT WATER BORN!!!
> BEST PAINT EVER INVENTED !!
> :biggrin:


I heard it dries fucked up but the videos I've seen on youtube the dudes act like it's easier to use.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Sup Groc, things are good man..can't complain! Bout to start gettin hot here in Vegas so I'm trying to get this car stripped before then..LOL
> 
> How's FLA? How's the FAM?*


Everything is good here on the east coast. Its already hot and humid here so its getting harder to do anything out side with out dehydrating :uh:.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I had painted some parts a while back, heres with the alum radiator, started priming bumper valance and workin on fenders, gotta move some cars


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

dupe post....TTT


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

What's up Gee?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> What's up Gee?


Sup Groc, just chillin with my boy and his pumpkin while he watches cartoons! Gotta get these cars moving bro!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I heard it dries fucked up but the videos I've seen on youtube the dudes act like it's easier to use.


once you get the rythem on how it works its badddd asssss!!!
dont stink up the whole shop like the old stuff!!!
lays out nice!!!
i personal didnt like it at first cuz we had to start using it in october of 2010.....so to learn it in the begining of the rain season sucked....but once you get the hang of it .. its cool stuff.... I LIKE IT!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:IT PROBABLY DONT LAST AS LONG AS THE O.G PAINT DOES. ESPECIALLY IF YOU CRUISE IN THE SUN ALOT..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> once you get the rythem on how it works its badddd asssss!!!
> dont stink up the whole shop like the old stuff!!!
> lays out nice!!!
> i personal didnt like it at first cuz we had to start using it in october of 2010.....so to learn it in the begining of the rain season sucked....but once you get the hang of it .. its cool stuff.... I LIKE IT!!


What you guys talking about, that waterborne stuff?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up GEE ...how tha ride coming !


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats been good Gee


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> what up GEE ...how tha ride coming !


*Bubble not really comin, I've been trying to sell it but since nobody has cash gonna be workin on it little by little. How's things out there?

*


vouges17 said:


> whats been good Gee


*Nothin much brotha, buyin my 61 rag put me back a bit, still tryin to hang on !*


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*I started preppin and priming my 61 parts, here's the bumper valance....Now i know why mofo's don't want to be doin no bodywork or at least preppin shit! Started sandin with 400 last night. I gotta get better at layin primer down, I'll get the hang of it one day..:yessad:







*


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

it's been slow out here work wise ,but going day by day ! i must of been gone for awhile shit you rollin ace drop ...what ! i'm thinking bout tradeing my rag also or selling it ,backed up on bills ,no time to fix her ...will see good luck with your new toy ....:naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> What you guys talking about, that waterborne stuff?


simon !
its the law so might as well make the best of it


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: ace is lookin good


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> it's been slow out here work wise ,but going day by day ! i must of been gone for awhile shit you rollin ace drop ...what ! i'm thinking bout tradeing my rag also or selling it ,backed up on bills ,no time to fix her ...will see good luck with your new toy ....:naughty:


Sucks, but bills need to get paid, i fee ya! 61 rag is a driver , 20 footer that needs to be restored. But I don't gots the cash to do that yet..Other things in the works 



EXCANDALOW said:


> simon !
> its the law so might as well make the best of it


True dat! Crazy though



westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: ace is lookin good


Hopefully soon here it will be lookin alot better, may get some time to do some stuff this weekend.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> *Been laggin on the bubbletop since I got the rag...decided to go a different way with the color of the bubble...Picked up an interior kit , here's a sneak peak..love the color though
> View attachment 458441
> *


Thats gona look good! nice color..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> simon !
> its the law so might as well make the best of it


It ain't the law in Sin City! What sprays in Vegas stays in Vegas!!:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

johner956 said:


> Thats gona look good! nice color..


*Thanks Johner, they look good with the lighter colors!
*


Deucee D said:


> It ain't the law in Sin City! What sprays in Vegas stays in Vegas!!:roflmao:


*Vegas don't give a fuk!!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:rimshot:ttt


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Tepico (Nov 19, 2012)

Pelotero right here!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *I started preppin and priming my 61 parts, here's the bumper valance....Now i know why mofo's don't want to be doin no bodywork or at least preppin shit! Started sandin with 400 last night. I gotta get better at layin primer down, I'll get the hang of it one day..:yessad:
> 
> View attachment 564138
> *


hope you didn`t use that "roller" see next to it?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> hope you didn`t use that "roller" see next to it?


*LOL..nah, I use that to turn on a set of lights in the garage. Switch is up by the Garage opener! Gonna have to go down and take some sneak pics of this car. *


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

What's good Gee....how's the Ace coming?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Groc006 said:


> What's good Gee....how's the Ace coming?


*Was happenin Groc!! Nobody buyin, so I sent it to paint/body guy. Gonna have to stop by on lunch today or tomorrow to see what's up with it!*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama: 

Pics!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> :drama:
> 
> Pics!



Wassup brotha? How's that progress on the ACE RAG?


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Wassup brotha? How's that progress on the ACE RAG?


Slowly moving. My wife just popped out baby number 4 last week. I'm building a team!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Slowly moving. My wife just popped out baby number 4 last week. I'm building a team!


Oh sht, Congrats! I got 4 myself, 3 with the ex and a 16 month old who is a motor!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sup gee lookin good homie:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup gee lookin good homie:h5:


Thanks MIke!

























Gettin sanded , slowly but surely!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks MIke!
> 
> View attachment 584512
> View attachment 584513
> ...



you going to do a frame off ?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

rick383 said:


> you going to do a frame off ?


No frame off here..Don't have that kind of cheddar with Christmas time here!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking Good, Love the Aces...Gonne Keep an eye on this one...:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> No frame off here..Don't have that kind of cheddar with Christmas time here!


it's all good Gee still going to be nice homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr Gee said:


> Thanks MIke!
> 
> View attachment 584512
> View attachment 584513
> ...


Lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> it's all good Gee still going to be nice homie


Thanks brotha! I hope so!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> Lookin real good :thumbsup:


Thanks!! It's startin for sure


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> Looking Good, Love the Aces...Gonne Keep an eye on this one...:thumbsup:


Thanks bro! Yes, Aces to me are the sexiest!!


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Have a Merry Christmas



You too J!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> No frame off here..Don't have that kind of cheddar with Christmas time here!



kool still going look good when your done :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

merry christmas Gee !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas G...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

hope you had a good Christmas G a lil late but didnt forget you :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

impalaluv said:


> merry christmas Gee !


Thanks Brother!! You too, GO COWBOYS!! :biggrin:



Loco 61 said:


> Merry Christmas G...


Thanks Loco!! You too!



vouges17 said:


> hope you had a good Christmas G a lil late but didnt forget you :wave:


*Its all good Bro!! Hope you and your fam had a Great Christmas and a Happy New year!!*


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy New Years homie


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy new year!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy New Years Gee!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Happy New Years Gee!


X63 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

vouges17 said:


> Happy New Years homie





Groc006 said:


> Happy new year!





Zoom said:


> Happy New Years Gee!





Mr. Andrew said:


> X63 :biggrin:



Thanks Homies!! The same to you all!! So far the year has started out great, just tryin to keep it rollin from last year!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Car got some paint last week..Here are some pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: super clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Loco!


S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: super clean


Thanks J!


Skim said:


> NICE!!


Thanks Tony , it's getting there


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

Great color choice :thumbsup:.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CLEAN


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking like the price went up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

KERTWOOD said:


> Great color choice :thumbsup:.


Thanks kertwood! Looks even better in person


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> CLEAN


Ya, can't wait till its cut and buffed , gonna even look better


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking like the price went up!:thumbsup:


Most likely


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

What up gee car looking killer bro


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

big C said:


> What up gee car looking killer bro


Thanks big c! Just trying to get a clean car on the road!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


>


Nice bro!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


>


Pretty. What's up dood :wave:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> Nice bro!


Thanks Luis!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Pretty. What's up dood :wave:


Nothin much brother , just trying to get this car put together


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Car got some paint last week..Here are some pics


Lookin good homie!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Hellz yeah bro!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

what good Gee ride is looking good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: sup dood


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Hellz yeah bro!


*What up Brian??
*


vouges17 said:


> what good Gee ride is looking good


*What's crackin vogues!
*


Groc006 said:


> Lookin good homie!


*Thanks Groc!
*


KERRBSS said:


> :wave: sup dood


*What up KERRBSS!!


Just tryin to get this bish put back together....If anybody has any '61 valances layin around hit me up 

*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SEXY ONE!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

tpimuncie said:


> SEXY ONE!!


:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*Tryin to use some of the OG chrome...looks good shined up a lil. Haven't drilled the knuckle guards yet...didn't do much car shit this past weekend*


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Tryin to use some of the OG chrome...looks good shined up a lil. Haven't drilled the knuckle guards yet...didn't do much car shit this past weekend*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful car Gee! Man I would have been all over this if my vert was done already lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Tage said:


> Beautiful car Gee! Man I would have been all over this if my vert was done already lol


 

*Hell yeah TAGE...just gonna be a nice cruiser...I'm broke and don't have money for show cars!*


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> *Hell yeah TAGE...just gonna be a nice cruiser...I'm broke and don't have money for show cars!*


i hear you Gee! My vert is my 1st and last show car. Too much bullshit to deal with to get this thing built and looking right. Next car Im doing up will be clean cruiser.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> *Hell yeah TAGE...just gonna be a nice cruiser...I'm broke and don't have money for show cars!*


 semos dos gee


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Tage said:


> i hear you Gee! My vert is my 1st and last show car. Too much bullshit to deal with to get this thing built and looking right. Next car Im doing up will be clean cruiser.





EXCANDALOW said:


> semos dos gee


:h5:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Mr Gee said:


> *Hell yeah TAGE...just gonna be a nice cruiser...I'm broke and don't have money for show cars!*


Man fuck that show cars are overrated. Clean and simple is the way to roll


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

big C said:


> Man fuck that show cars are overrated. Clean and simple is the way to roll


*Hell yeah Big C!! I appreciate all the hard work it takes to get it to that level..but damn, you gotta invest large in em for sure.*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice almost looks like my boy big shizzle car.... same color only his is two tone


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> nice almost looks like my boy big shizzle car.... same color only his is two tone


Pics!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> Just tryin to get this bish put back together....If anybody has any '61 valances layin around hit me up
> 
> [/B]



Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

X61!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good!


*Thanks Mr Jones!
*


Groc006 said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup:


*
Sup Groc, thanks brother..
*


tpimuncie said:


> X61!


*Sup Carnal....what you up to? *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Mr Gee said:


> *What up Brian??
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Color Combo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Tight Color Combo!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Chucc!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin: damm this bitch is lookin nice


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> uffin: damm this bitch is lookin nice


Thanks brother, but since I have 10 projects it won't get done anytime soon..hahaahahha


----------



## streetplayer (Aug 30, 2007)

how we lookin gee lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

streetplayer said:


> how we lookin gee lol


*Just come cash me out *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *Just come cash me out *


Yeah.....so we can see a rag build up!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Yeah.....so we can see a rag build up!


:shocked::cheesy: Yeah, hopefully soon:h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

*LIL man always willin to help out his dad....300 HP 327, 700R4 Tranny....Tranny crossmember from Bowtieoverdrive installing on Friday*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Almost There :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Almost There :thumbsup:


*Sup Loco!!*


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking good homie!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Looking good homie!!!!


Thank you sir..how the rides coming??


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Thank you sir..how the rides coming??


Tres coming along good, rags on the back burner til later


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Tres coming along good, rags on the back burner til later





tpimuncie said:


> TTT





Coca Pearl said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> View attachment 931682
> View attachment 931690
> View attachment 931698
> 
> ...


I see some cowboys shit!!! All the way n vegas......


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I see some cowboys shit!!! All the way n vegas......


You damn straight Chris!! My familia is from TX...COWBOYS TILL I DIE!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

X2 ^^


----------



## KERTWOOD (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking Good. Your on the home stretch now.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Pics!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


*Real nice!! Looks like a corona cream!!*


----------



## Rolaz (Sep 18, 2010)

cowboys all the way!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Rolaz said:


> cowboys all the way!!


And they still sucked yesterday!! :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its a color off of a vw beetle


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Love the colors!


----------

